# Official Panasonic BT270/370/770 Owner's Thread



## calstudios

At CES 2011 most manufacturers updated their HTIB lines, including Sony, LG, Samsung, and Panasonic. Panasonic may have made the most changes in their lineup, including adding integrated wireless, HDMI in, standby pass through, and other features, but it still looks like no DLNA. See press release below:



LAS VEGAS, Jan. 5, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- Panasonic, a leader in Full HD 3D technology, today unveiled new Full HD 3D Blu-ray Disc home theater systems which employ advanced technologies to reproduce immersive 3D with superb picture quality, cinema-like surround sound and boast built-in WiFi, Universal Dock for iPod®/iPhone® and Skype(1) compatibility and 3D Effect Controller.


The new models, SC-BTT770, SC-BTT370 and SC-BTT270 deliver advanced sound quality that complements the dynamic 3D images. Based on the concept of reproducing an ideal cinema-like surround sound environment, Panasonic's proprietary technology, called Cinema Surround Plus, compensates for the lack of a surround effect to provide natural smooth surround sound and offers an enhanced surround effect from above and around.


Equipped with Panasonic's renowned Full HD 3D Playback, the new systems not only deliver powerful 3D images with dramatic effects, enhanced depth, luster and texture, but allow the user to tailor the image display as desired. The 3D Effect Controller adjusts the amount of the depth effect for more expansive images and enables the viewer to enjoy 3D movies with exactly the preferred level of 3D effects.


For space-saving elegance, the sleek, ultra slim main component measures only a mere 1.5 inches high. The systems are designed to ideally match a flat panel display. They are easy to install, and with the rear wireless speakers included on the SC-BTT770 and available on the SC-BTT370, there is no need for unsightly wires across the room.


The top two models SC-BTT770 and SC-BTT370 feature VIERA CAST with Skype a new function which allows users to connect with friends and family around the world on any compatible TV. And when they are not home, a convenient Auto Answering Video Message feature answers incoming calls and records video voicemail messages.


Models SC-BTT770 and SC-BTT370 include a down-firing subwoofer, which achieves powerful bass by releasing the sound downward from the speaker unit and port and utilizes the sound reflected from the floor. These models are equipped with one HDMI output and two HDMI inputs with Standby Pass through for HD and 3D gaming and set-top box connections. Since they feature a Standby Pass Through function, signals from the connected devices can pass through the unit even when the home theater system is turned off.


All of the home theater systems feature Audio Return Channel (ARC*), which makes it possible to receive audio signals from the TV, on top of the preexisting HDMI function of sending audio/video signals to the TV with just one cable. This feature simplifies connection by eliminating the audio cable connection between the TV audio output and the main unit's audio input.


All of the new systems feature a Universal Dock for iPod/iPhone** which employs a digital connection to minimize sound degradation. This lets the user play music and video downloads and enjoy high quality sound from an iPod/iPhone.


The new models boast improved easy-to-use features, such as an internal wireless LAN system so IP content, such as VIERA CAST(2) and BD-Live, can be enjoyed without having a LAN cable*** connection. VIERA CAST has been further enhanced with CinemaNow and Vudu, allowing viewers to stream movies. Other content can also be accessed from the special VIERA CAST screen to check weather, stocks and other information.


----------



## Shad0wz

Hmmm two hdmi in's!!!


Does this mean the panny HTIB's can now decode HD audio from an external device?


The whole DTS issue with the optical interface with current panny htib's kills me


----------



## calstudios

I've read these models might hit stores in February, so hopefully we'll soon know. Stores are blowing old models out--I saw the 230 for just over $219 shipped.


----------



## maddog510

Are these systems goin to be 1000 watts like the previous models or more?


----------



## JimboLNT5265

230 or 330, which is better?


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimboLNT5265* /forum/post/19907469
> 
> 
> 230 or 330, which is better?



Probably the 330 because of the 2 HDMI inputs & the down firing subwoofer.


----------



## calstudios

If the x70s are like the x30/50s, they won't have a USB input for files, like videos, which is standard on LG, Sony, and Samsung HTIB systems. I do like the HDMI inputs and especially the HDMI passthrough.


----------



## JimboLNT5265




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/19907706
> 
> 
> Probably the 330 because of the 2 HDMI inputs & the down firing subwoofer.



Where do you see it has 2 HDMI's inputs?


----------



## calstudios

From the press release:


Models SC-BTT770 and SC-BTT370 include a down-firing subwoofer, which achieves powerful bass by releasing the sound downward from the speaker unit and port and utilizes the sound reflected from the floor. These models are equipped with one HDMI output and two HDMI inputs with Standby Pass through for HD and 3D gaming and set-top box connections. Since they feature a Standby Pass Through function, signals from the connected devices can pass through the unit even when the home theater system is turned off.


----------



## calstudios

Engadget carried Panasonic's press release today about MSRP and availability. Looks like the stand alone blu-ray players have DLNA, but the HTIB units don't. That's a bummer.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/01/p...b-and-soundba/


----------



## jconjason

Thanks for the link!! I've been anxiously waiting for this info... I've been waiting to purchase the BT-770, and it looks like it will be cheaper than I had anticipated! Now I just have to wait another month


----------



## calstudios

The 370 is now up for pre order on Amazon, full MSRP.


----------



## 16x9enhanced

does anyone know which bd player comes with the bt-770?

I mean is the player a 110, 210, or 310?

I thought the 770 number was the overall HTIB model.

my friend wants one of these, but needs to know more about the actual player.

and what is "DNLA"?

everyone keeps talking about that, and I have no idea what they are talking about.









I've just never seen that acronym before that I remember.


----------



## jconjason

Just purchased the SC-BTT770. I should have it by Thursday! Most places are still in Pre-order, so I am excited to get this! SHould go perfectly with my Panny 50VT25!


----------



## calstudios

The 270 is shipping from Amazon and the 370 from some Amazon resellers.


----------



## supersoldier11

Wow it took me a decent amount of time to actually find some concrete info on these...


Best Buy lists the 770 for the same price as Amazon. The website lists "Backordered: Usually leaves our warehouse within 1-2 weeks", but according to the same website, its in stock at 3 local BB stores. I'll call to confirm tomorrow. Btw 2 years 0% if paid in full at BB...







If it is in fact in stock at the local BB store(s) it will be mine tomorrow.


"Our flagship 3D blu-ray home theater system"







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ3aup6zmZQ 


Oh, and most importantly...
http://www.panasonic.com/promos/avat...eater-Products 




Questions... would really appreciate answers if anyone has any.


Why can't I find the 770 on panny's website, or anything remotely resembling a review (expert or otherwise) anywhere?


Which 3DBR player does it come with, do I assume its the 310 (being flagship and all...) or is it it's own model specifically for the 770 package, with more or less features than the 310? Can I get a pdf spec sheet, pretty please? A box scan? Throw me a frickin bone here lol.


Any benefit to buying a top end panny player and separate speakers?


How awesome is VieraCast (2)? I have a Sony XBR-52HX909 and Qriocity is top notch in my book. I'd like the best of both worlds.










Hope to get this thread kickin some more, especially from jconjason who said he should have received it earlier today...


Will report back tomorrow with my findings. Got quite the BB shopping list, including Motorola SB 6120 and yet to be determined router, Cryis 2 for PS3, and whatever else tickles my fancy while I'm there.


----------



## supersoldier11

The 770 is at Best Buy, it's on hold for me, and it will be mine before they close at 9:00pm EST tonight! Look out for my (far from) expert review!


----------



## jconjason

Have the SC-BTT770 in hand about to open the box!!!!


----------



## thedigger21

Quit typin' and start openin'!


Then start typin' again. Please?


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20206961
> 
> 
> Have the SC-BTT770 in hand about to open the box!!!!



You beat me to it!


----------



## jconjason

Not much to share just yet... set up was a breeze, the tall boys are very sleek and nice. Once hooked up and ran through set up, I was AMAZED by the subwoofer. My floor was shaking from the bass! Very clean and crisp.. and thats just out of the box. Havent really done much tinkering yet. Have my Directv box hooked up and my PS3 hooked up.


As for which BD player it is, there is no markings or numbers anwhere on the unit other than the BTT770. Ive looked everywhere! Sorry!


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20207530
> 
> 
> Not much to share just yet... set up was a breeze, the tall boys are very sleek and nice. Once hooked up and ran through set up, I was AMAZED by the subwoofer. My floor was shaking from the bass! Very clean and crisp.. and thats just out of the box. Havent really done much tinkering yet. Have my Directv box hooked up and my PS3 hooked up.
> 
> 
> As for which BD player it is, there is no markings or numbers anwhere on the unit other than the BTT770. Ive looked everywhere! Sorry!



Yeah I just got off the phone with panasonic, lol. They have no info on the SC-BTT770 or the DMP-BDT310. Obviously the info exists somewhere, for what reason its disclosed I have no idea. I just wanna know if the DMP-BDT310 does something special for the picture (3D or otherwise) that the player on the SC-BTT770 doesn't. Sheesh...


I found this on the DMP-BDT310: http://bluray-players.net/panasonic/...bdt310-review/ 


And the only things I can find that it lists, that nothing I've seen on the 770 lists is:

"UniPhier Chip reinforces clearer and sharper picture quality while lowering power consumption."

and

"With the Adaptive Chroma Processing, vertical color preference process has been increased by 1.5 times to maximize the details."


Either way, there doesn't appear to be an iPod/iPhone dock on the 310, so 770>310


----------



## jconjason

If anyone is debating on whether to get one of these or not.... stop hesitating and buy one! I had strong reservations about buying an HTIB but after spending an hour or so with this hooked up, I am glad I did! The sound quality and power is superb, even with regular HD television. The one qualm I would have is that the two wireless surround speakers are a little weak.

There are some new 3D controls in the control panel which help improve the 3D image. I have yet to try the 2D to 3D conversion during regular DVD playback. The system can be upgraded to 7.1 if you choose to do so, with the purchase of 2 extra speakers. The sub and side speakers are fully customizable and there are also a few presets you can choose from.


I played the first few minutes of The Other Guys Bluray which has a police chase scene at the beginning to fully test the sound system and its spectacular, picture from the BD player was very crisp, colors vibrant and accurate, no picture issues at all.. the sub had my floor vibrating and shaking. Same with the Avatar 3D Bluray.... amazing picture quality and the sound quality of Avatar is theater-like!


I havent fully tested/checked everything yet, so if anyone has any questions or want me to check something, feel free to ask and Ill do my best to answer!


----------



## supersoldier11

770 in my back seat, 30 min. transit time, then boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## jconjason

Let me know your thoughts!!


----------



## supersoldier11

WOW! Out of the box sound is awesome! Haven't tinkered with it at all, and I will agree with jconjason that the rear surround speakers are a bit weak (at least with out of the box settings, will report more on it later on). What I'm actually most impressed by so far (again, out of the box settings) is the VIUSAL from the player! So far just watched a bit of Legend of the Guardians, and OMFG!! Watching Alice in Wonderland just for a few scenes, then on to Crysis 2 on PS3 in 3D with surround sound! Life is good!!







Just paused it, Alice is about to fall down the hole. The anticipation is killing me! So far, watching 3DBR on this animal compared to watching 3DBR on PS3, is like watching 3DBR on PS3 compared to watching 3D on Directv...NO ********!!! In 5 seconds I'm gonna push play and Alice is gonna fall down the whole, and I'm (guessing that) I'm gonna see my new baby handle the motion/popout/sensory overload/straight up craziness that is that scene like never before! I'm just a bit excited if you can't tell. Pulling an all nighter with my buddy...


----------



## supersoldier11

Some of you may choose not to believe what I'm about to say, but if you don't, please somehow make it a point to experience this player (or a standalone 310 player I presume) on your current set-up....


That afforementiomed scene, where Alice falls down the hole, is INFINITELY BETTER on this than on PS3. And the tiny bit of Wonderland that she's stepped into so far...same thing!! I am soooooooo happy with this purchase it's unbelievable! Alright, more tomorrow, back to more 3D enjoyment


----------



## supersoldier11

I continue to be blown away by the BR player on this thing! As a disclaimer, I am a Panasonic fanboy by no means, I'm new to the whole home theater thing and I have no brand loyalty, just a deep admiration of quality products. My Panny SC-BTT770 is hooked up to my Sony XBR-52HX909. They coexist in complete harmony, lol.







The 2D-->3D conversion on this is GREAT!! I don't know if any of you are familiar with the HX909, but it's FAR from a slouch in that aspect, but this player blows it out of the water. I'm now watching Casino Royale, in 3D(!!







) in broad daylight, on a bright sunny day! Gotta leave for work in 15min


----------



## jconjason

We both feel the same way about this! Other than the back speakers, my only other complaint is no dlna, I've been using the ps3 for that but would love to use this bd player for that. I'll try the 2D to 3D eventually today.


SS, if you find a way to increase the output of the rears, let me know. I have maxed the db level to 6 and that was a minimal improvement.


Congrats on your excellent buy, I'm glad you love it as much as I do!


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20211422
> 
> 
> We both feel the same way about this! Other than the back speakers, my only other complaint is no dlna, I've been using the ps3 for that but would love to use this bd player for that. I'll try the 2D to 3D eventually today.
> 
> 
> SS, if you find a way to increase the output of the rears, let me know. I have maxed the db level to 6 and that was a minimal improvement.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your excellent buy, I'm glad you love it as much as I do!



Still at work, so nothing new. Anything new on your end? Probably gonna have to end up getting another set of rear speakers and going 7.1, which it says is optional (suggests??







) in the user manual somewhere. I don't have my speakers set in stone, no mounts for the rears or anything, so I've just been putting them very close to my head.







My living room has a 3 seat couch (both ends recline) and 2 recliners all along the long wall right when you walk in the door. The couch is first, so the TV is centered on the 3rd seat (reclining right end of couch), then the 2 recliners follow. All 5 seats get decent 3D, though the effect diminishes a bit as you go off center (obv). Adding 2 more speakers would be perfect for my layout. Can seat 5 with 3D, 4 can recline (and 1 can rock too







), and with the 7.1 setup everyone would get good sound from the rear surround speakers. Did I mention I still need a mount? LOL. So now all I "need" is a mount, 3 more pairs of glasses, and another set of rear speakers. Plus a Panamax, a BR/3DBR/PS3 library, subscriptions to Gamefly, Amazon Prime, Qriocity unlimited music, etc, etc...my new hobby is getting rather expensive.


----------



## supersoldier11

Jason, what all have you watched on BR/3DBR with this? Any specific incidences of it kicking way more ass than your previous player? I'm at work and going through home theater withdraw







lol


----------



## jconjason

Nothing new here either. I have just positioned the rears close to my head. The more ive used this unit, the more pleased I get. Just finished watching Uconn slap around Arizona in the Elite 8  and the sound quality was superb.


I think the 7.1 set up would indeed be perfect for your viewing situation. As for the glasses, Id suggest purchasing the 3D starter pack that comes with 2 glasses(the new good ones, not the crappy first generation) and the Avatar 3D BD, then just sell the Avatar DVD on ebay for $100. Basically paying for the glasses itself! Thats what I did... twice! You can find the starter packs on Amazon for cheap.


----------



## jconjason

I watched Despicable Me 3D and How To Train Your Dragon 3D... still have alot of 3Ds to go through... both were superb and I couldnt be happier! Its amazing how much crisper and more clear the sound quality is with this system. I do think the 3D output from the BD player is slightly better than the PS3. Also watched my old Wrestlemania 17 DVD in 3D mode... watching Austin slap around the cRock in 3D was sweeeet!


----------



## supersoldier11

I like the Rock










I actually do kinda dig his movies. I'll take him over Vin Diesel any day! Been wanting to see Faster for a while now...


----------



## jconjason

I actually liked a couple of his "older" movies.


Faster was garbage. Terrible movie. The new fast and furious that hes in looks decent tho.


But in the ring.... Austin is the man!


----------



## supersoldier11

^ Yeah I mostly like him as an actor.


My (far from) expert review/first impresson is posted at BB's website.







I'm the first in all teh internets!







You coulda beat me to it man...


----------



## jconjason

LOL... I dont know too much about HTIB to write a review, I wouldnt have known what to say  but I will go see what you had to say!


----------



## supersoldier11

Me neither , which makes it pretty damn funny. I have a "special" way with words LOL


----------



## supersoldier11

Had my set calibrated by Chad B today!







Finally got my home network setup, been wanting to check out vudu for a while now (not on Sony Bravia). Decided to check it out via the panny over the PS3 first, cause you know...it kicks ass and all. Vudu-->Collections-->Showcases-->NOW ON VUDU 3D-->"No results found."


WTF?? Firmware was just upgraded today...


----------



## jconjason

I'm waiting to hear back about a calibrators next trip to me area. Going to do my tv and audio. Pretty exited!


----------



## SparXXXie

Hello-


I missed the UPS guy yesterday, but I'm anxiously waiting for his 2nd attempt any second now! I pre-ordered the SC-BTT370. I can't wait. I don't have a 3D TV but I'm excited to upgrade to a BR player!


Has anyone found a solution yet to the rear speakers? Just curious. My rear speakers are wired high and behind the listeners, so I'm wondering if they're going to be too soft. I've had excellent luck and confidence in the Panasonic brand of HTIBs so I can't wait for it to show up!


I might actually do a video review and post on youtube.


What other advanced features have you guys found that is good to set?


----------



## rarhead

Hi, I am in the market for a new system and ran across this thread while trying to do a bit of research. I apologize in advance for the lengthy post but would appreciate any helpful information you could provide.


I have a Mitsubishi 3d ready TV with the 3d adapter, subscribe to Dish network, use a fat model PS3 for blu ray and 3d and have an ancient Onkyo for surround. There are a few other game systems hooked up as well.


Looking for an inexpensive setup that would accomplish the following:

1) Upscale all video sources to 1080p

2) Convert video sources from 2D to 3D

3) Save space and allow me to hook everything up with fewer cables (Current receiver has no HDMI)

4) Still be able to view a video signal if the receiver is not on.

5) And of course still sound great.


Does the video upscaling and 2d-3d conversion work on any HDMI video source or just the disk being played? Do you keep the 2d to 3d turned on for most of the things you watch?


I noticed talk in the earlier post that the 3d and blu ray quality was better than the PS3. Is the difference substantial enough to warrant a purchase on that feature alone?


Thanks!


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarhead* /forum/post/20230923
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in the market for a new system and ran across this thread while trying to do a bit of research. I apologize in advance for the lengthy post but would appreciate any helpful information you could provide.
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsubishi 3d ready TV with the 3d adapter, subscribe to Dish network, use a fat model PS3 for blu ray and 3d and have an ancient Onkyo for surround. There are a few other game systems hooked up as well.
> 
> 
> Looking for an inexpensive setup that would accomplish the following:
> 
> 1) Upscale all video sources to 1080p
> 
> 2) Convert video sources from 2D to 3D
> 
> 3) Save space and allow me to hook everything up with fewer cables (Current receiver has no HDMI)
> 
> 4) Still be able to view a video signal if the receiver is not on.
> 
> 5) And of course still sound great.
> 
> 
> Does the video upscaling and 2d-3d conversion work on any HDMI video source or just the disk being played? Do you keep the 2d to 3d turned on for most of the things you watch?
> 
> 
> I noticed talk in the earlier post that the 3d and blu ray quality was better than the PS3. Is the difference substantial enough to warrant a purchase on that feature alone?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The BTT770, and I believe the other 2 models, have 2 HDMI outputs, so you would be able to connect the PS3 and TV to the Panasonic receiver. If you want to play another gaming system that you have, you could directly plug into the TV itself, but wont be able to use the surround system for that gaming system.


You can still use the TV when the theater system is turned off.


Only the BD player converts 2D discs to 3D, and it is amazing!


Dont worry about the sound quality of these new Panasonics, I can assure you, the BTT770 is superb! I convinced a friend of mine to purchase one yesterday and I hooked it up for him!


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/20230697
> 
> 
> Hello-
> 
> 
> I missed the UPS guy yesterday, but I'm anxiously waiting for his 2nd attempt any second now! I pre-ordered the SC-BTT370. I can't wait. I don't have a 3D TV but I'm excited to upgrade to a BR player!
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a solution yet to the rear speakers? Just curious. My rear speakers are wired high and behind the listeners, so I'm wondering if they're going to be too soft. I've had excellent luck and confidence in the Panasonic brand of HTIBs so I can't wait for it to show up!
> 
> 
> I might actually do a video review and post on youtube.
> 
> 
> What other advanced features have you guys found that is good to set?



Actually, I've come to notice the sound output on the rears are acceptable. During BD playpack, they are perfectly fine. I think the issue is with television programming, which doesnt always have the best surround sound anyway, which was leading to the soft output.


Congrats on your new system, let us know your thoughts!


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20221420
> 
> 
> Had my set calibrated by Chad B today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my home network setup, been wanting to check out vudu for a while now (not on Sony Bravia). Decided to check it out via the panny over the PS3 first, cause you know...it kicks ass and all. Vudu-->Collections-->Showcases-->NOW ON VUDU 3D-->"No results found."
> 
> 
> WTF?? Firmware was just upgraded today...



Whats the latest?


----------



## rivered

I just read this and am very disappointed, can others confirm if this is true or not -


"Panasonic SC-BTT770 Function Question



Just bought this system. When it powers up, it goes automatically to a Home page. This page has 9 options, such as Internet Content, FM Radio, Sound, Setup, etc. In order to listen to the input from my Comcast DVR, each time it powers up, I must select EXT In, then HDMI1 (the input for the DVR), and then wait about 5 seconds while it retrieves that inout signal. After 3 hours and 8 different CSA's, Panasonic customer service advises that is the design.


My previous HTIB systems always powered up with whatever input selection it powered down in, needing changing only if I wanted a different input. If I had last watched a DVD, it powered back up in DVD mode; last watched cable tv, it powered back up in cable mode, etc. We are finding these extra steps annoying.


Is this the standard now or has Panasonic gone off in their own world?


Thanks!"


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rivered* /forum/post/20244917
> 
> 
> I just read this and am very disappointed, can others confirm if this is true or not -
> 
> 
> "Panasonic SC-BTT770 Function Question
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this system. When it powers up, it goes automatically to a Home page. This page has 9 options, such as Internet Content, FM Radio, Sound, Setup, etc. In order to listen to the input from my Comcast DVR, each time it powers up, I must select EXT In, then HDMI1 (the input for the DVR), and then wait about 5 seconds while it retrieves that inout signal. After 3 hours and 8 different CSA's, Panasonic customer service advises that is the design.
> 
> 
> My previous HTIB systems always powered up with whatever input selection it powered down in, needing changing only if I wanted a different input. If I had last watched a DVD, it powered back up in DVD mode; last watched cable tv, it powered back up in cable mode, etc. We are finding these extra steps annoying.
> 
> 
> Is this the standard now or has Panasonic gone off in their own world?
> 
> 
> Thanks!"



Appears that this is the case. Maybe it could be fixed via firmware update, and faster if enough of us complain. I never realized how annoying this was, as this is my first HTIB or anything...thanks a lot man







. Also it would be nice to name the HDMI inputs like you can on my TV and I imagine other TV's/source components as well.


----------



## jconjason

If you turn the TV on first, it shouldnt go the the HOME page. Although I have a Panasonic TV as well so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## SparXXXie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rivered* /forum/post/20244917
> 
> 
> I just read this and am very disappointed, can others confirm if this is true or not -
> 
> 
> "Panasonic SC-BTT770 Function Question
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this system. When it powers up, it goes automatically to a Home page. This page has 9 options, such as Internet Content, FM Radio, Sound, Setup, etc. In order to listen to the input from my Comcast DVR, each time it powers up, I must select EXT In, then HDMI1 (the input for the DVR), and then wait about 5 seconds while it retrieves that inout signal. After 3 hours and 8 different CSA's, Panasonic customer service advises that is the design.
> 
> 
> My previous HTIB systems always powered up with whatever input selection it powered down in, needing changing only if I wanted a different input. If I had last watched a DVD, it powered back up in DVD mode; last watched cable tv, it powered back up in cable mode, etc. We are finding these extra steps annoying.
> 
> 
> Is this the standard now or has Panasonic gone off in their own world?
> 
> 
> Thanks!"




supersoldier11 is right. make sure that you have updated the firmware. if you turn the TV on first, the panasonic HTIB should switch automatically to HDMI1.


I have an LG TV and it works fine for me. Also, if I turn my TV off, the panasonic HTIB will also power down. I love that feature.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/20298721
> 
> 
> supersoldier11 is right. make sure that you have updated the firmware. if you turn the TV on first, the panasonic HTIB should switch automatically to HDMI1.
> 
> 
> I have an LG TV and it works fine for me. Also, if I turn my TV off, the panasonic HTIB will also power down. I love that feature.



I'll have to try this. I always turn the 770 on first cause it turns my TV on too, but takes me to the home screen for the 770. So you say if I turn the TV on, and then the 770, it'll go to whatever HDMI it was last using? That would be nice.










Would also be nice if there was some 3D content in Vudu on this thing. Anybody check recently?


----------



## SparXXXie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/20230697
> 
> 
> Hello-
> 
> 
> I missed the UPS guy yesterday, but I'm anxiously waiting for his 2nd attempt any second now! I pre-ordered the SC-BTT370. I can't wait. I don't have a 3D TV but I'm excited to upgrade to a BR player!
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a solution yet to the rear speakers? Just curious. My rear speakers are wired high and behind the listeners, so I'm wondering if they're going to be too soft. I've had excellent luck and confidence in the Panasonic brand of HTIBs so I can't wait for it to show up!
> 
> 
> I might actually do a video review and post on youtube.
> 
> 
> What other advanced features have you guys found that is good to set?



I love my Panasonic SC-BTT370. It's a pretty awesome system. It sounds GREAT. I love the powerful sub woofer and the clarify of the sound. The picture also is stunning. I'm blown away by the color depth and clarity.


One problem I'm having...I'm getting some flickering, mostly during Netflix playback. I need to see if it's occurring during bluray movies or not. Has anyone else seen any flickering?


It could be my cable. I re-seated the cables hoping that maybe it would fix it, but it didn't. It could also be one of the HDMI inputs on my television.


I bought a pretty high-quality cable running between the HTIB and my TV. I believe it's HDMI 1.4 cable, even though my TV is only HDMI 1.3. I might try a 1.3 cable to see if that improves it.


It also could be a setting on the HTIB? Wikipedia shows that my TV should support everything up to 1.4 but not ethernet channel, ARC, and 4K x 2k.


My TV should support 24p? I don't see that listed anywhere. I know my TV is 120Hz, deep color, led, and looking at wikipedia 24p is pretty standard for BD.


I turned off Viera Link, since I don't have a panasonic TV. No change.


Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## SparXXXie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20298749
> 
> 
> I'll have to try this. I always turn the 770 on first cause it turns my TV on too, but takes me to the home screen for the 770. So you say if I turn the TV on, and then the 770, it'll go to whatever HDMI it was last using? That would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would also be nice if there was some 3D content in Vudu on this thing. Anybody check recently?



I believe it will switch to whatever port is sending traffic. my TV is optical in, and it always switches to that. but it should do the same with HDMI. It works well.


And like i said, when i turn my TV off, it turns off the HTIB, too.







one button.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/20298930
> 
> 
> 
> And like i said, when i turn my TV off, it turns off the HTIB, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one button.



Got this part. Turning the HTIB on first turns my TV on too, one button. But then I gotta pick which input I want. I think I'd much rather push two buttons and be on my desired input...







I'll give it a whirl when I get home.


Side note... does your "input" button at the top do anything?


----------



## SparXXXie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20300039
> 
> 
> Got this part. Turning the HTIB on first turns my TV on too, one button. But then I gotta pick which input I want. I think I'd much rather push two buttons and be on my desired input...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a whirl when I get home.
> 
> 
> Side note... does your "input" button at the top do anything?



haha. yes. but do you mean during power up?


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> haha. yes. but do you mean during power up?



No, in general. Every time I press it it does nothing.







I suppose another once-through of the user manual couldn't hurt lol.


----------



## supersoldier11

Turned tv on first...HTIB powers up and goes to the home screen. PS3 (HDMI-2) was off, and only Directv HR-24 (HDMI-1) should be giving "traffic". I'm lost. It's really not a big deal, as I continue to be more than impressed with the PQ from the player and the sound is more than great for my apartment. Like I said though, I'll be re-reading the user manual when I get done some of the million+1 other things on my to-do list.


----------



## SparXXXie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* 
Turned tv on first...HTIB powers up and goes to the home screen. PS3 (HDMI-2) was off, and only Directv HR-24 (HDMI-1) should be giving "traffic". I'm lost. It's really not a big deal, as I continue to be more than impressed with the PQ from the player and the sound is more than great for my apartment. Like I said though, I'll be re-reading the user manual when I get done some of the million+1 other things on my to-do list.
hmmmm...interesting. hopefully some of these small issues will be fixed soon. did you open a bug report?










turns out...that input button does do nothing. let me know if you read something in the manual about it.


still haven't investigated my flickering issue. watching netflix now with the flickering problem. i'll be looking at that tomorrow night.


----------



## SparXXXie

So I figured this out. The Panasonic supports HDMI 1.4 but my television doesn't. If I used the HDMI 1.4 cable, I got flickering, both with some bluray movies and with netflix. I never did see *ANY* flickering playing my xbox 360. I'm not exactly sure why that is.


I moved the 1.4 cable to a different HDMI port on my TV and it did the same thing. I replaced the cable with a 1.3a cable, and no flickering.


If anyone else runs into this issue, I would make sure to purchase a 1.3a HDMI cable if your TV does not support 1.4.


----------



## jconjason

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* 
turns out...that input button does do nothing. let me know if you read something in the manual about it.
It actually changes the Input on my TV, it probably only works for Panasonics though as I have a Panasonic VT25


----------



## SparXXXie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/20309905
> 
> 
> So I figured this out. The Panasonic supports HDMI 1.4 but my television doesn't. If I used the HDMI 1.4 cable, I got flickering, both with some bluray movies and with netflix. I never did see *ANY* flickering playing my xbox 360. I'm not exactly sure why that is.
> 
> 
> I moved the 1.4 cable to a different HDMI port on my TV and it did the same thing. I replaced the cable with a 1.3a cable, and no flickering.
> 
> 
> If anyone else runs into this issue, I would make sure to purchase a 1.3a HDMI cable if your TV does not support 1.4.



I spoke too soon. This did not fix my problem. I'm still getting flickering with DVD/BD/Netflix. I'm about 100% it is not the TV. Does anyone have any advice or should I RMA the unit?


----------



## JTWUSMC

Just set up my SC-BTT370 Today. Watched "We were solders" and "X-men." I am impressed with the mids and highs of this system, but not overly impressed with the bass. It gives a little rumble, but nothing that makes me jump out of my seat or that I can feel in the seam of my pants... Have gotten much better out of earlier models in the same class. I think the rear surround gives off just about as much bass.


This is contrary to all of the other opinions I have read. Could there be something I am doing wrong here that would only impact the bass???


----------



## jconjason

What settings are you using? What do you have the bass level at? The db level? Tinker with the settings. Bump up these settings and I think you will notice significant bass improvements. I also have the Equalizer set to "heavy" to add a little more punch. Some of the settings might be different since I have the 770 model, I'm not sure exactly what settings you have but I assume they would be the same. In the end, you should get vibrating bass from the sub, atleast I do.


----------



## qwickset

Got my BTT370 last week but my plasma won't be delivered until May 25. Have it hooked up to one of my 24" wide HD LCD computer monitors in the meanwhile.


I bought one of the (supposedly) only two USB webcams (admittedly the cheaper one) that will work with the BTT370 and/or TC-P65ST30. Wanting to check for defects sooner than later, I hooked up the Freetalk webcam to the HTIB...it recognized a device was plugged in and Skype tried its best to display something...but it only shows a black screen. Unplugging the webcam brings up a message indicating that the disconnect was detected.


Contacted merchant...they sent another, no charge. It was shipped to my work. I was impatient so I unboxed it there and plugged it into my PC, pulled up Skype and got a great pic. Oddly, though, when I got home and plugged it into my BTT370...same deal...Skype on the HTIB detects the webcam but shows a black image.


Any ideas?


----------



## Lieutjenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20261857
> 
> 
> If you turn the TV on first, it shouldnt go the the HOME page. Although I have a Panasonic TV as well so maybe that has something to do with it.



I was the original post on another thread talking about the Home screen issue. We have an LG Tv and turning the tv on first does not solve the problem.


----------



## Lieutjenn

As mentioned below, I too am experiencing some flickering, but only during Netflix streaming.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/20298822
> 
> 
> 
> One problem I'm having...I'm getting some flickering, mostly during Netflix playback. I need to see if it's occurring during bluray movies or not. Has anyone else seen any flickering?
> 
> 
> It could be my cable. I re-seated the cables hoping that maybe it would fix it, but it didn't. It could also be one of the HDMI inputs on my television.
> 
> 
> I bought a pretty high-quality cable running between the HTIB and my TV. I believe it's HDMI 1.4 cable, even though my TV is only HDMI 1.3. I might try a 1.3 cable to see if that improves it.
> 
> 
> It also could be a setting on the HTIB? Wikipedia shows that my TV should support everything up to 1.4 but not ethernet channel, ARC, and 4K x 2k.
> 
> 
> My TV should support 24p? I don't see that listed anywhere. I know my TV is 120Hz, deep color, led, and looking at wikipedia 24p is pretty standard for BD.
> 
> 
> I turned off Viera Link, since I don't have a panasonic TV. No change.
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lieutjenn* /forum/post/20390303
> 
> 
> I was the original post on another thread talking about the Home screen issue. We have an LG Tv and turning the tv on first does not solve the problem.



I have no issues with it going to the HOME screen first, it always goes to the DirecTV input.


----------



## jconjason

Those of you with the "flickering" what type of HDMI cable are you using? Just because you say its "Pretty high quality" doesnt really mean much. Price doesnt mean quality. You can purchase $7 cables from monoprice that are just as reliable, if not better than $100 Monster cables. It all depends in the badwidth rates of the cable.


These are the HDMI cables I use for my system with no flickering or any other issues at all... and they are 3D capable as well... http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description


----------



## Lieutjenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20391160
> 
> 
> I have no issues with it going to the HOME screen first, it always goes to the DirecTV input.



What kind of tv do you have? Which input are you using for your DirectTv box?


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lieutjenn* /forum/post/20391504
> 
> 
> What kind of tv do you have? Which input are you using for your DirectTv box?



Panasonic TCP50VT25 3D Plasma. I have the DirecTV HD DVR going to the SCBTT770 INPUT 1(INPUT 2 is used by my PS3). I have my TV connected to the SCBTT770 OUTPUT(theres only one available on the receiver). All 3 are connected via the HDMI cables i linked to in my previous post.


When I turn the system on, I always turn the TV on first using the SCBTT770 remote by pressing the red TV button, I then press the red power button directly to the left of that button to power on the receiver.(I never turn off the DirecTV DVR)


----------



## KoolDre

Hey fellas! I just bought the 770 system only a few days ago from amazon and ALREADY I'm having problems that shouldn't happen to a brand new system! In a nutshell..it seems that the speakers work when they want to. No sound comes from the sound woofer, surround speakers, or center speaker and have NO idea why. It just seemed to have died...Any suggestions any of you may have would be appreciated...Don't know how to get my sound back..it's frustrating...


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20399724
> 
> 
> Hey fellas! I just bought the 770 system only a few days ago from amazon and ALREADY I'm having problems that shouldn't happen to a brand new system! In a nutshell..it seems that the speakers work when they want to. No sound comes from the sound woofer, surround speakers, or center speaker and have NO idea why. It just seemed to have died...Any suggestions any of you may have would be appreciated...Don't know how to get my sound back..it's frustrating...



More information would be needed to determine if you have a problem and diagnose that problem if you do have one. You are being very vague.


To help determine if there is indeed a problem, try this to check that each speaker is set up properly..


From the HOME screen, select Others, Setup, Audio, Speaker... And click on the Test tab and listen to make sure sound comes from each speaker as its highlighted on your television screen. If each speaker outputs sound as its highlighted, it should work properly during normal viewing. If you dont hear sound properly during the test, then you did not properly hook up the speakers.


----------



## Classy Tech

I just got the stand alone 210 BD player and it does the flickering on netflix as well.


----------



## KoolDre

Funny that you mentioned the audio check because last time I had the system on, it was working fine, which was about 3 days ago. Speakers are hooked up properly. NOW all of a sudden, cut the system back on, and when I did do the audio check, no sound comes from the center, rear, and subwoofer at all. All I did was cut the system on after 3 days of non use. Like I said, it's almost like it died...How can that happen to something so new? Do I need to set it up all over again or something?


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20401003
> 
> 
> Funny that you mentioned the audio check because last time I had the system on, it was working fine, which was about 3 days ago. Speakers are hooked up properly. NOW all of a sudden, cut the system back on, and when I did do the audio check, no sound comes from the center, rear, and subwoofer at all. All I did was cut the system on after 3 days of non use. Like I said, it's almost like it died...How can that happen to something so new? Do I need to set it up all over again or something?



Id rehook them up, something wasnt done properly, maybe a loose wire somewhere, or something, but you defintely need to start over with the speaker wiring and set up.


----------



## Lieutjenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20394461
> 
> 
> Panasonic TCP50VT25 3D Plasma. I have the DirecTV HD DVR going to the SCBTT770 INPUT 1(INPUT 2 is used by my PS3). I have my TV connected to the SCBTT770 OUTPUT(theres only one available on the receiver). All 3 are connected via the HDMI cables i linked to in my previous post.
> 
> 
> When I turn the system on, I always turn the TV on first using the SCBTT770 remote by pressing the red TV button, I then press the red power button directly to the left of that button to power on the receiver.(I never turn off the DirecTV DVR)



The red TV power button will not operate my LG TV. Wondering if that's the key ....


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lieutjenn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The red TV power button will not operate my LG TV. Wondering if that's the key ....



It might be! Have you contacted Panasonic about this? They might have a better idea than I do. Sorry I couldn't help you!


----------



## KoolDre

After calling Panasonic tech support I've gotten my speakers to work properly, BUT I still don't hear hardly anything from the subwoofer..evn when there is an explosion. is there a specific mode where it works best? I use Dolby Music mode..Which mode would you guys say is best overall?


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20409935
> 
> 
> After calling Panasonic tech support I've gotten my speakers to work properly, BUT I still don't hear hardly anything from the subwoofer..evn when there is an explosion. is there a specific mode where it works best? I use Dolby Music mode..Which mode would you guys say is best overall?



See post #62 in this thread where I posted some settings to get more bass from the subwoofer. I also keep mine set on Super Surround under the Manual setting.


So what was the issue as to why the speakers werent working?


----------



## SparXXXie

I have figured out what the problem is with Netflix. It's your internet connection.


My internet connection has been flaky the last few months. While I pay for 20Mbit/sec I only get 1-2Mbit/sec at night.


The flickering is due to Netflix switching streams. You'll notice that when Netflix flickers, the quality gets worse or better.


While I was annoyed at first, now that I know what is causing it, I don't mind it too much.


It's better than sitting on a screen which says "buffering" like other systems (Xbox).


----------



## SparXXXie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi* /forum/post/20400376
> 
> 
> I just got the stand alone 210 BD player and it does the flickering on netflix as well.



The flickering is due to Netflix switching streams. This is normal. You should check your internet connection and see if your internet is slow, causing netflix to constantly adjust the quality of the streams.


----------



## Classy Tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SparXXXie* /forum/post/20416212
> 
> 
> The flickering is due to Netflix switching streams. This is normal. You should check your internet connection and see if your internet is slow, causing netflix to constantly adjust the quality of the streams.



I have a 15Mb download with burst over 30Mb. Never have any switching or issues watching netflix on 360 or PC.


----------



## KoolDre

@jconjason...


I really can't put a finger on what the issue was with the lack of sound from the speakers. Panny tech simply made me switch off the main unit, unplug it, then swith modes to super surround..them, BANG..it just came back to life. But, when i perform the test, still there's no sound from the speakers and subwoofer, so he seems to think that the main unit has stalled or frozen itself into a certain inoperable weird kind of state. Once again, i haven't cut it back on in a few days..so i'll see if the main unit can "remember" to work! That's the best way i can explain it....I'll try the settings you've suggested to see if i hear anything form the subwoofer...(but i guess that also depends on if the source that is being watched is sound effect heavy)


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20418287
> 
> 
> @jconjason...
> 
> 
> I really can't put a finger on what the issue was with the lack of sound from the speakers. Panny tech simply made me switch off the main unit, unplug it, then swith modes to super surround..them, BANG..it just came back to life. But, when i perform the test, still there's no sound from the speakers and subwoofer, so he seems to think that the main unit has stalled or frozen itself into a certain inoperable weird kind of state. Once again, i haven't cut it back on in a few days..so i'll see if the main unit can "remember" to work! That's the best way i can explain it....I'll try the settings you've suggested to see if i hear anything form the subwoofer...(but i guess that also depends on if the source that is being watched is sound effect heavy)



If there is no sound coming from a speaker or speakers during the test, there is a problem, probably with how it was set up. I would suggest, strongly, that you re hook up the wiring and speakers and re-run the test,, if the testing fails again, its very possible you may have gotten a bad system. I am also surprised the Panasonic tech let you go basically telling you that the system may have stalled or frozen into an inoperable state, without offering to replace it!


Rehook up speakers again, run test again. If it fails, call Panasonic and request a replacement.


----------



## KoolDre

Well...fired up the system to see if I can watch my chi-town bulls put in work in surround sound and to my surprise,somewhat, the damn thing seemed to "remember" it's purpose. To produce sound! When I performed the test even got sound from all components to confirm it(including the subwoofer). I still uses Dolby Music mode thus far because dialogue seems clearer to me.

Subwoofer still only concern...may have to crank it's decibel level to the max, though I'm afraid of doing so, since I live in an apartment(should it work). I wonder if there's a difference with digital in or hdmi? I use optical cable for sound since instruction manual stated that if TV doesn't have ARC input, use that. I don't have cable box connected to main unit, to the tv..only way to get a picture I presume. I'm very reluctant to go through the headache of getting something else because I DO like the look of the system because it matches my Panny 54 inch VT25 perfectly...and the player actually does enhance 3D viewing. I just may have to get use to the lack of bass punch I now have...only heard it once in fact..Black Eye Peas concert. I'll see how it performs with blu-rays, since I haven't done so yet....Thanx @jconjason for your input and advice...no doubt!


----------



## jconjason

Ahhhhhh! Problem! Cable box needs to be directly connected to the Surround sound systems PORT IN. Here is my set up...


I have my DirecTV DVR plugged into the System(SCBTT-770) Via an HDMI cable in the Port HDMI IN. I have my Panny 50VT25 connected to the system(SCBTT-770) via an HDMI cable in the HDMI OUT1 port to the TVs HDMI ARC HDMI port.


Oh and if you have the Panny VT25 as I do, it IS ARC capable. There is an ARC HDMI port on the back of the panel. If you arent using HDMI cables, you really should!


As for the Bulls, If my Celtics fail to win the next 3 against the Heat, I hope the Bulls take out the Heat... I HATE Queen James! Although I cant stand Joah Kim Noah either!


----------



## KoolDre

Okay..hooked up the main unit to the ARC input(even though I was told that for 3d content, HDMI input 4 should be used when using a high speed cable) Can't hook up cable box to main unit because..well..when I do so there's no video, since it's no longer connected to TV. As for the subwoofer and everyone's claims of "powerful" bass, at this point, since I have NO bass whatsoever, I'll take at least some puny bass! SIGH..oh well..

Oh... My condolences to your Celtics...


----------



## KoolDre

Also...just wondering..but why is this system billed as having "wireless" rear speakers when I have to hook up wires for them to work?


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20424630
> 
> 
> Okay..hooked up the main unit to the ARC input(even though I was told that for 3d content, HDMI input 4 should be used when using a high speed cable) Can't hook up cable box to main unit because..well..when I do so there's no video, since it's no longer connected to TV.



I think youre confused here. The main unit is a receiver, so you can hook up your cable box to it and still get the picture to your TV, thats what its meant for. This is how you should have it hooked up...


1). HDMI from Cable box to SCBTT770 INPUT 1

2). SCBTT770 HDMI OUTPUT(theres only one OUTPUT port on the SCBTT770) to TV HDMI 1(ARC)(on back of TV, not side)


So a total of 2 HDMI cables are needed


As for the "wireless" speakers. They are, and they arent. You dont need to wire them to the main unit, just the wireless unit, which helps you from having to run wire all the way across the room from the back speakers to the main unit.


When you say only HDMI input 4 should be used with highspeed for 3D, thats confusing... you can use any port.. I think you might mean you need to use HDMI 1.4 Cables, which are the standard for 3D compatability.


Once you have it hooked up this way... Access the HOME screen on the System, Click on EXT IN in the upper left corner, and click on HDMI IN1(NOT ARC!!!!!).. and you should now be up and running... TV with full sound.


Try it, and let me know how it goes!


----------



## KoolDre

Thanx for clearing up any confusion I may have, only to be replaced by a new confusion. I followed your instructions to a T, and STILL instead of full sound, I have less. Sound only comes from the side speakers, which was my original problem to begin with. Same holds true for when I run the test. All I hear is tv quality level of sound. All surround modes state that it's " not conditional" so can't even access any of them. I just don't understand how something so damn simple can turn out to be so hard,when it's brand new. maybe I'll just go back to digital or even analog red and white cable audio..F&$& it!..


----------



## jconjason

Again, if the Test isnt completing properly with sound coming from every speaker, there is something wrong with the wiring/set-up. You need to look at the wiring of your speakers and make sure you have them hooked up properly.


After that, if you STILL experience problems, I would contact Panasonic.


Where did you purchase it? BestBuy? Maybe you could call them and have someone come out and look at it and check it out for you.


----------



## KoolDre

I bought it from Amazon..I decided to re-hook my cable box via HDMI to input2 on my tv, switched to ARC mode, and now I hear every speaker, even the subwoofer! But, @jconjason..I swear to you that I had everything hooked up properly. I never have problems hooking up components or electronics. it's just that I think that this system( or mine's at least) malfunctions into working when it WANTS to. It's really the only way I can explain it, like I told Panasonic. I may come home tomorrow and it might revert to a lack of sound state again for all I know. Maybe..it's haunted..Anyways, is there a certain way this is turned off, so that the system can "remember" to operate in the last mode it was in?I cut system,then tv off separately, and cable box.....


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20429509
> 
> *Sound only comes from the side speakers*, which was my original problem to begin with. Same holds true for when I run the test. *All I hear is tv quality level of sound*. All surround modes state that it's " not conditional" so can't even access any of them...



Hi KoolDre, curious to your post...can you please explain the bolded sentence?


Do you mean like Right Front and Right Surround (Left Front and Left Surround) or Right Front and Left Front?


And what is "tv quality level of sound"? Do you mean 2Ch stereo?


What model cable box do you have and is it HD? Is the cable box audio output set to Dolby Digital?


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought it from Amazon..I decided to re-hook my cable box via HDMI to input2 on my tv, switched to ARC mode, and now I hear every speaker, even the subwoofer! But, @jconjason..I swear to you that I had everything hooked up properly. I never have problems hooking up components or electronics. it's just that I think that this system( or mine's at least) malfunctions into working when it WANTS to. It's really the only way I can explain it, like I told Panasonic. I may come home tomorrow and it might revert to a lack of sound state again for all I know. Maybe..it's haunted..Anyways, is there a certain way this is turned off, so that the system can "remember" to operate in the last mode it was in?I cut system,then tv off separately, and cable box.....



You very well might have a faulty system... It can happen. I'd try contacting the seller first and requesting a replacement, then try panasonic.


What youre experiencing isn't normal! I hope some of my posts didn't come off as insulting or insinuating you didn't know what you were doing, its just very difficult trying to diagnose via the net, so was trying to be very descriptive. Keep me posted, I'm very curious!


----------



## Lieutjenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20402872
> 
> 
> It might be! Have you contacted Panasonic about this? They might have a better idea than I do. Sorry I couldn't help you!



Panasonic help was pretty worthless. Said that was the way the system was supposed to work. When I told them others were experiencing something different, they were stumped. Guess I'll just live with the minor inconvenience. Pleased otherwise ...


----------



## BIslander

Hooking up using HDMI to the TV and ARC for audio from the TV to the AVR usually means stereo, not DD 5.1. If you are getting sound from all speakers, it may be matrixed rather than true surround. Most TVs do not pass 5.1 audio from HDMI inputs.


----------



## jconjason

KoolDre, this is just a shot in the dark here but worth it..


Before trying this, I ask that you revert back to my previous set up with the cable box hooked up to the home theater receiver and NOT to the tv. Once you have that hooked up properly and everything turned on try this...


With your VT25 remote, click on the Viera LINK button in the upper right corner, it's next to the EXIT button. Once the Viera LINK On Screen Menu pops up on the TV screen, highlight "Speaker Output" and use the remote arrows left or right to select Home Theater. Hopefully this will now tell the TV to disable the TV speakers and use the Home Theater for sound... like I said... long shot but Im running out of ideas.


After that, im curious, on the SCBTT770 remote, click the Surround/Sleep button just one time, bottom left on the remote, and tell me what the display reads on the receiver.


----------



## KoolDre

Noooo...I found nothing you said as insulting, it's the other way around. You are just trying to be helpful, since you obviously have a system that works as it should. I took a stab at your "shot in the dark" and before I tried to do as you advised, noticed that with Viera link, it already shows home theater as the audio source. But, stll no dice..no sound from anyplace but the two front speakers thru HDMI 1 or 2! I hit the surround button once and it still shows manual-super surround mode as " not conditional". Same holds true for other surround modes. So..hooked HDMI back to tv, using ARC and full speaker and subwoofer usage is back, but only in super surround mode? Oh well..I prefer Dolby Music mode.but that only produces sound from all front speakers. so..I guess super surround will have to do..even if it's not 5.1. I 'm not a big audio guy, just at this point, I want sound from all speakers and subwoofer any way I can get it so...


----------



## jconjason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20434537
> 
> 
> Noooo...I found nothing you said as insulting, it's the other way around. You are just trying to be helpful, since you obviously have a system that works as it should. I took a stab at your "shot in the dark" and before I tried to do as you advised, noticed that with Viera link, it already shows home theater as the audio source. But, stll no dice..no sound from anyplace but the two front speakers thru HDMI 1 or 2! I hit the surround button once and it still shows manual-super surround mode as " not conditional". Same holds true for other surround modes. So..hooked HDMI back to tv, using ARC and full speaker and subwoofer usage is back, but only in super surround mode? Oh well..I prefer Dolby Music mode.but that only produces sound from all front speakers. so..I guess super surround will have to do..even if it's not 5.1. I 'm not a big audio guy, just at this point, I want sound from all speakers and subwoofer any way I can get it so...



Dont "settle". There is clearly something wrong here. Keep pestering Panasonic and the retalier you purchased it from until they replace it. This isnt normal!


----------



## calstudios

I noticed Costco selling a BT-273. It had the speakers of the 370, but not sure what else (maybe the sub) is different. I don't think the 270 has HDMI in, so maybe that's it. Anyone know?


----------



## jccon

Hi all,


New to the forum. Just bought and installed 770. Has anyone experienced this ? I have problems trying to get the blu ray to open and close. I pressed the button but nothing happens. I have tried this many times and it will only respond infrequently. I have had others try it too with the same results. Anyone have any ideas as to what the issue could be ?


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calstudios* /forum/post/20442658
> 
> 
> I noticed Costco selling a BT-273. It had the speakers of the 370, but not sure what else (maybe the sub) is different. I don't think the 270 has HDMI in, so maybe that's it. Anyone know?



I am guessing you are right... what they did for Costco (guess) is they took the 370 speakers with the 270 system. The main advantage to the 370 is that you can buy a wireless transmitter for the rear speakers (about $100). The 770 includes this, I believe built in. I do not know if the 273 at Costco has this option b/c the 270 does not. You might as well go with the 370, because compared to the online price at Costco there is virtually no savings, might be cheaper b&m.


By the way. without discussing price, consider Panny EPP (Employee Purchase Program) - all you need is to have worked or gone to a school or organization that does corporateperks or affinityperks.



Does the subwoofer (on the 370) have its own power cord?


Also, on the SC-BTT770, do the wireless satellite speakers have to be plugged into a wall out - in other words does wireless just refer to speaker wires?


----------



## KoolDre

Just wondering....but what setting do any of you guys use which you feel works best when using the 3d effect enhancer? So far, I use -4 to add even more depth, since the instructions state to add as much 3d as your eyes can take. I tried like +3 but I know current 3d is not so much abou pop out effects. I have no problem viewing 3d however...


----------



## curtparton

I just bought a BTT370 to replace a SA-HT940. Set up was really easy and the picture quality is outstanding, but I'm having problems with the sound. We're having to cank this up to 80 or 90 to get a sound comparable to 25 or 30 on the older 940. And even then, the treble and dialogue seem to be muffled. Does that volume sound right to you guys?


I've verified the speaker settings, entered differences in the spacing, and upped the dBs on the center speaker. I've tried different equalizer settings, enabled High Clarity Sound, and tried it with Cinema Surround Plus on and off.


Is this just the way this model is, am I doing something wrong, or do I have a faulty unit? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## qwickset

BTT370 started beeping while I was playing XBox360 (via TV)...looked at display and the following (to the best I could see it) kept scrolling by quickly -- "DRAZIMDISONLINEAKAKO" (could have been AXAXO as well). It lasted about 1-2 minutes then stopped.


Anybody seen the same (or know what the hell it was)?


----------



## schiwing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickset* /forum/post/20506981
> 
> 
> BTT370 started beeping while I was playing XBox360 (via TV)...looked at display and the following (to the best I could see it) kept scrolling by quickly -- "DRAZIMDISONLINEAKAKO" (could have been AXAXO as well). It lasted about 1-2 minutes then stopped.
> 
> 
> Anybody seen the same (or know what the hell it was)?



Woke up this morning to see someone by the name, "DRAZIMDISONLINEAKAKO" was trying to call me on Skype. Their registered account is DRAZIMDISONLINEAKAKO but the displayed name is "Online Help".


I searched for the name and this was the only site that had a hit.


----------



## Aligrum

Please help. I have just purchased a Panny p50gt30 and btt370. the following happens.


when playing blu rays = great









when tv sound through (arc) sound is behind causing lip sync issue.









when VM tivo plugged to tv = great









when tivo plugged through btt370 and 370 is on= great









when plugged through btt370 and btt370 is off = annoying lipsync.









when tv sound connected to btt370 via any other cable = annoying lipsync.










i have tried all the settings, audio delay doesnt help as the audio is already too delayed.. also the hdmi pass through on standby is on.


basically i can use surround for blu ray only and nothing else.


----------



## StevenA01

Any more comments from 770 owners about the sound from the surrounds? Weak, acceptable, great?


Also, would anyone know how the BD player in these setups compares with the standalone 110/210/310 in terms of loading speed etc.?


----------



## qwickset




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schiwing* /forum/post/20507592
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to see someone by the name, "DRAZIMDISONLINEAKAKO" was trying to call me on Skype. Their registered account is DRAZIMDISONLINEAKAKO but the displayed name is "Online Help".
> 
> 
> I searched for the name and this was the only site that had a hit.



Ah...Skype...didn't think of that. Game console is hooked up via TV...never switched over to theater system to see...makes sense. Thx for clearing it up Schiwing.


----------



## madsweeney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aligrum* /forum/post/20508285
> 
> 
> Please help. I have just purchased a Panny p50gt30 and btt370. the following happens.
> 
> 
> when playing blu rays = great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when tv sound through (arc) sound is behind causing lip sync issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when VM tivo plugged to tv = great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when tivo plugged through btt370 and 370 is on= great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when plugged through btt370 and btt370 is off = annoying lipsync.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when tv sound connected to btt370 via any other cable = annoying lipsync.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have tried all the settings, audio delay doesnt help as the audio is already too delayed.. also the hdmi pass through on standby is on.
> 
> 
> basically i can use surround for blu ray only and nothing else.



I'm having similar issues. I don't put any of the inputs through the 370, otherwise I get a delay problem (sound already behind video so delay options don't help). I can't get the ARC option to work at all, even though I'm using a new Panny ST30 with it. So I use a digital optical cable. Some of the DirecTV channels have a delay problem, some don't. I didn't have any of these problems with my cheaper Sony system. I'm about a day away from returning it. The only reason I bought it was so that I could have real 3D bluray because apparently the PS3 doesn't do real 3d playback. But Netflix doesn't even rent 3d BRs yet so...


Unless anyone here has any ideas on how to fix this issue, there are a variety of menus/options I have no idea what they mean, I'll probably return it.


It sounds great, better than the Sony (which I'll eventually replace with a separate receiver/speaker set and bet a BR player separately down the line.


I realize this is last minute request, but any quick replies would be utterly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## maddog510

I got a SC-BTT770 yesterday & when I linked it to my wireless N router, it shows in the status that it's running @ G speed instead. The wireless adapter for my desktop PC runs @ N so what's goin on? It does say that this unit supports wireless N.


----------



## maddog510

Does anyone have an idea about my problem with the Wi Fi?


----------



## qwickset

Second original DVD movie that has displayed a misaligned cursor over the DVD menu. This one is "Vantage Point"...the previous was "Donnie Darko". FWIW, Have not seen on BluRay yet.


Instead of [Play Movie]


it's more like [ Pl]ay Movie


Firmware: 1.23


Known issue?


----------



## maddog510

So I've been on the phone with 4 different reps from Panasonic & have gotten nowhere as to why my Blu Ray unit is linking @ Wireless G instead of Wireless N. There are 2 options under IP address/DNS Settings called Auto Detect Connection Speed & Connection speed setting. Both of these options are greyed out & i'm pretty sure it has something to do with why my unit is not linking @ Wireless N speed. Does anyone know how to enable @ least 1 of these options if not both?


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JTWUSMC* /forum/post/20356115
> 
> 
> Just set up my SC-BTT370 Today. Watched "We were solders" and "X-men." I am impressed with the mids and highs of this system, but not overly impressed with the bass. It gives a little rumble, but nothing that makes me jump out of my seat or that I can feel in the seam of my pants... Have gotten much better out of earlier models in the same class. I think the rear surround gives off just about as much bass.
> 
> 
> This is contrary to all of the other opinions I have read. Could there be something I am doing wrong here that would only impact the bass???



I have the 770 & I think the sound is great. Bass is deep & the surrounds are very active.


----------



## NewTricks

Have a Panny 55st30 on the way.


Considering two options to add...


1) The Panasonic SC-BTT270 5.1 Surround Sound System at around $290.


2) the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player at around $160 (and just use the sound of the 55st30)


How does the 3D Blu ray player aspect of the SC-BTT270 system compare with the Panasonic DMP-BDT210? Is the BDT210 considered to be better or worse than the DVD player in this HTIB?


The BluRay player in the SC-BTT270 must double as a receiver as well?? The only other HTIB I have experience with had a separate receiver and DVD Player.


Is it a no-brainer to just throw another $130 in and get the HTIB?


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NewTricks* /forum/post/20621374
> 
> 
> Have a Panny 55st30 on the way.
> 
> 
> Considering two options to add...
> 
> 
> 1) The Panasonic SC-BTT270 5.1 Surround Sound System at around $290.
> 
> 
> 2) the Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player at around $160 (and just use the sound of the 55st30)
> 
> 
> How does the 3D Blu ray player aspect of the SC-BTT270 system compare with the Panasonic DMP-BDT210? Is the BDT210 considered to be better or worse than the DVD player in this HTIB?
> 
> 
> The BluRay player in the SC-BTT270 must double as a receiver as well?? The only other HTIB I have experience with had a separate receiver and DVD Player.
> 
> 
> Is it a no-brainer to just throw another $130 in and get the HTIB?



I was and well am sort of still. I suggest you look through my thread here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1337912 


This talked me out of the HTIB Bluray player. I am going to end up using my old receiver system for the time being. I just bought an inexpensive Yamaha speaker system for around $100 and I am debating between the Panasonic BDT110 or a Samsung that came bundled with my tv. My tv has built in wifi plus I have an ethernet connection over there so I do not really need it. At some point I may upgrade my receiver but now it is low priority. My Kenwood will do fine.


----------



## NewTricks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmsnyc* /forum/post/20621428
> 
> 
> I was and well am sort of still. I suggest you look through my thread here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1337912
> 
> 
> This talked me out of the HTIB Bluray player. I am going to end up using my old receiver system for the time being. I just bought an inexpensive Yamaha speaker system for around $100 and I am debating between the Panasonic BDT110 or a Samsung that came bundled with my tv. My tv has built in wifi plus I have an ethernet connection over there so I do not really need it. At some point I may upgrade my receiver but now it is low priority. My Kenwood will do fine.



I read your thread. The difference is I have nothing right now. No blu ray player, no av receiver, no speakers.


Will I be pleased just adding a 3d blu ray player w no addl sound system?

Or should I go to the BD210 HTIB?


----------



## jmsnyc

I would go for the BDT210 and look for a deal on a lower priced Onkyo system ($300-$400).


----------



## davyo

Just thought I would chime in to say I just purchased the SC-BTT270 and am very impressed with this little HTiB.


From the size and weight I really didnt expect to be so impressed, Im in a condo/rental and needed a small set-up that would not kill my neighbor that I share a common wall with and the 270 more than fits the bill.


The whisper surround mode is great for late night viewing as well.


Anyhow,, no tech comments or anything like that, just wanted to say how pleased I am with the BTT270.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## iceVan

Hello

I'm picking up my 770 (775 in Aus) this afternoon. Can anyone comment on external HDD playback? Has anyone had any issues playing MKVs, etc. Also, I believe that manual says FAT32 only?


----------



## korentul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceVan* /forum/post/20639919
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm picking up my 770 (775 in Aus) this afternoon. Can anyone comment on external HDD playback? Has anyone had any issues playing MKVs, etc. Also, I believe that manual says FAT32 only?



As far as I know, you can't stream video content from a media center to the system through a hard drive or wireless, if that's what you mean. The only use for the USB port on the system is for the skype camera.


----------



## iceVan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korentul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, you can't stream video content from a media center to the system through a hard drive or wireless, if that's what you mean. The only use for the USB port on the system is for the skype camera.



Hi

On the 775, there is a USB port on the front that does allow you to play movies from an external hard drive. But the manual says that it has to be fat32 formatted which means files bigger than 4gb are no go.


----------



## nlpamg

I'm thinking of getting a 770. But, I'll be placing the blu-ray unit behind a wall behind my TV and then it has to go 11 feet to the rear receiver and speakers. Will there be distortion?


Is the volume as "weak" as some of the reviews have stated?


----------



## nlpamg

can someone let me know how long the center speaker wire is for on the 770?


also, for those of you who bought these and the supplied wires aren't long enough, what did you do?


thanks!


----------



## jconjason

They provide extra wires, incase you want to wire the rear speakers and not go wireless. So you could use that for the center channel if you needed a longer wire. I never tok the extra ones out of the bag so I don't know the exact length, but they looked to be rather long.


You shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## nlpamg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/20658416
> 
> 
> They provide extra wires, incase you want to wire the rear speakers and not go wireless. So you could use that for the center channel if you needed a longer wire. I never tok the extra ones out of the bag so I don't know the exact length, but they looked to be rather long.
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have any issues.



Thanks!


With regard to the wireless, do you think it will have a problem passing through a wall (drywall with some lumber) and going about 11 feet?


----------



## jconjason

That I cant answer. You could either call panasonic and ask them or purchase from your local best buy and if it doesn't, return in the 30 day return period.


----------



## qwickset




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickset* /forum/post/20600765
> 
> 
> Second original DVD movie that has displayed a misaligned cursor over the DVD menu. This one is "Vantage Point"...the previous was "Donnie Darko". FWIW, Have not seen on BluRay yet.
> 
> 
> Instead of [Play Movie]
> 
> 
> it's more like [ Pl]ay Movie
> 
> 
> Firmware: 1.23
> 
> 
> Known issue?



After further movie views, Blu-rays are fine...only DVDs (and all so far) are affected. It's as though the font on the menu item highlight "layer" are a different font.


----------



## alonsobernal21

Hello Iceman.. the SC-BTT770 wont play MKV at all. Wont even read my 1 TB external hand Drive. please always read the features before buying... (No MKV's)


I just bought it this weekend. Also, the Blu-ray Quality is OK, not super!!.

Sound is great!.. I just wish I could have better video quality. Maybe I will have to recalibrate my TV. I don't know..


I will let you know if I can get it too look super!


Cheers!


----------



## iceVan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alonsobernal21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Iceman.. the SC-BTT770 wont play MKV at all. Wont even read my 1 TB external hand Drive. please always read the features before buying... (No MKV's)
> 
> 
> I just bought it this weekend. Also, the Blu-ray Quality is OK, not super!!.
> 
> Sound is great!.. I just wish I could have better video quality. Maybe I will have to recalibrate my TV. I don't know..
> 
> 
> I will let you know if I can get it too look super!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hi. Originally I was also disappointed with the picture quality but I have changed some settings on the tv and now it looks fine. Mkv files do work. The reason why your hard drive probably does not work is that it is probably not FAT32 formatted as required by the Panasonic. You can try formatting it in Fat32 and try again. I'm really disappointed that a product released in 2011 only supports fat32. This why I usually steer clear of Panasonic and Sony. But in this case I bought it because of the sound quality which is awesome. But I'm not entirely convinced that this makes up for its other shortcomings.


----------



## FirstLady

I just got a 770 and have been trying to connect to a new 50GT tv. How frustrating. I can't get the ARC to work. Panasonic customer service is telling me I have to use a certain Panasonic HDMI cable. Has anyone experienced this problem? Will the Panasonic cable really make a difference?


----------



## BIslander

The cable makes no difference.


Beyond that, ARC requires that CEC be enabled on both devices and there may be other necessary settings. Using an optical cable is usually a lot easier.


----------



## FirstLady

I apologize for my inexperience. Which two pieces of equipment are connected by the optical cable? The tv and cable box. Or the tv and the htib unit. Also what is CEC?


----------



## jconjason

Make sure you're using the hdmi port on the tv that's marked ARC.


----------



## FirstLady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Make sure you're using the hdmi port on the tv that's marked ARC.



Yes I have used the ARC port. Does not work!


----------



## jconjason

Then its likely as BIslander said, there is a setting either in the tv or htib unit that needs to be turned on.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FirstLady* /forum/post/20704370
> 
> 
> I apologize for my inexperience. Which two pieces of equipment are connected by the optical cable? The tv and cable box. Or the tv and the htib unit. Also what is CEC?



First things first, when using a cable set top box, the audio should run direct to the theater receiver. It should not run through the TV. Your system has two HDMI inputs. So, connect the cable box to one of the inputs. Your receiver will process the audio and send the video out to the TV. ARC will not be involved.


You only need to feed audio from the TV to the sound system for sources that come from the TV. If you had an off air antenna instead of a cable box, you'd need to feed audio from the TV to the receiver. Or, if your TV has access to streaming sources such as Netflix, then you'd need to feed audio from the TV to the receiver.


There are two ways to get audio from a TV to a sound system. The older way (and still better/simpler, in most cases) is to run an optical audio cable from the TV's output to an available optical input on the receiver. The other way is to use the same HDMI cable that feeds the signal from the AVR to the TV. ARC (Audio Return Channel) is a feature of the latest version of HDMI used to feed audio back from the TV to the receiver. It requires ARC support on both the TV and the AVR. And you have to do the CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) setups on both devices. CEC allows one HDMI device to run another. But, it can be a pain to configure and it often has unintended consequences, which is why I say using an optical connection from the TV to the AVR is simpler.


However, unless you have audio sources that originate in the TV and cannot be run directly to the AVR, there's no reason to bother with ARC or a separate optical connection. Just run all your devices to the AVR and a single HDMI from the AVR to the TV for video. Another reason to go that route is that most TVs only output stereo, not 5.1, from devices attached using HDMI. So, a DD 5.1 track on a TV show would end up stereo coming through the TV.


----------



## FirstLady

Thanks for the great explanation. I do have things connected as you so kindly described. Although the HDMI is plugged into the HDMI ARC port on the TV when I use the ARC option on the TV input control I only get a blue screen that says ARC and am unable to go beyond that to get either video or audio. If I select input of HDMI 1 (instead of the HDMI Arc option), I do get audio and video. I just don't know if I am getting the full functionality of the two new systems. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## jconjason

Ahhh, yes! I had that same concern when I first hooked mine up. You need to select HDMI1 on the 770. Don't worry, youre still getting the benefits of ARC, or you wouldn't have any audio. Enjoy!


----------



## FirstLady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhh, yes! I had that same concern when I first hooked mine up. You need to select HDMI1 on the 770. Don't worry, youre still getting the benefits of ARC, or you wouldn't have any audio. Enjoy!



Another question. I would like to have a speak or two in an adjoining room. Is it possible to connect a Sonia to the 770? Is there a cheaper way to accomplish the same?


----------



## hansbo

I just bought and set up a SC-BTT770 system and have several questions.


1. The DVD drive is noisy, makes a high pitched whine while spinning. I assume there should be NO noise from the drive. *Is this typical?*


2. I simply want to use the system with my Visio LCD TV that only has an antenna, no cable box or input to HDMI 1 or 2. So I connect the optical audio cable (I do not have hdmi - ARC capability) and switch the 770 to EXT in - DIGITAL IN. That works, I get the TV's sound through the 770 system. HOWEVER, every time the 770 goes to sleep or I power it off, I have to go through resetting it to DIGITAL IN because it reverts to HDMI1 on the home screen. *Is there any way to make the 770 save it's settings?*


3. When watching a DVD, there are no on screen indicators for volume, surround settings or anything else other than the DVD menu when you pop it up. *Is there no way to get on screen display of settings without exiting the DVD mode and reverting to the HOME screen?*


4. When I listen to Pandora, the system reverts to stereo with a bland sound, however if you select SURROUND on the remote, then choose MANUAL then choose DOLBY PRO LOGIC II MUSIC, You get a really great sounding surround sound from all 5 speakers. Usually the vocal will be up front and the band all around you, sounds great. HOWEVER once again, you have to go through that setup each and every time you start Pandora. *IS there a way to save these settings?*


5. My Visio TV has Internet Apps with netflix and Pandora, so does the 770. It takes the Visio about 30 seconds to access either application and actually start playing a movie or music. It takes the 770 about 4 minutes on the same wireless N connection. *IS this typical.... 4 minutes to set up a movie or Pandora's music?* Or is it possible that the Wireless N card in my 770 is bad?


6. If the 770 actually operates as I have described above... *PANASONIC NEEDS TO IMPROVE THEIR OPERATING SYSTEM BIG TIME!!!!*

7. The lcd display on the 770 has letters 1/4" high that are not able to be seen well enough to read across a 12ft room and it appears that you have to make all of your settings by reading that display, example - switching your Digital audio input on EVERY TIME you turn on your system or EVERY TIME you have to reselect Dolby to listen to your music.


It is a pain to have to walk across the room each time you start up the system to watch TV or want to make any change because there is no on screen display and the 770's display is too small to see and the system does not save the last used configuration.


----------



## JTCLARK

Mine prompted for a firmware update this evening to version 1.38.


Panasonic lists these improvements in 1.38:


2011/7/26

Ver 1.38

Quality of Skype™ call and video mail

Playability of AVCHD Disc

Playability of MKV file and other improvements

Wireless LAN Connectivity with WEP encryption



The unit still goes to the Home page when powered up (the one thing I hoped might change).


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JTCLARK* /forum/post/20744513
> 
> 
> Mine prompted for a firmware update this evening to version 1.38.
> 
> 
> Panasonic lists these improvements in 1.38:
> 
> 
> 2011/7/26
> 
> Ver 1.38
> 
> Quality of Skype call and video mail
> 
> Playability of AVCHD Disc
> 
> Playability of MKV file and other improvements
> 
> Wireless LAN Connectivity with WEP encryption
> 
> 
> 
> The unit still goes to the Home page when powered up (the one thing I hoped might change).



My firmware updated too.


----------



## FirstLady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansbo* /forum/post/20736610
> 
> 
> I just bought and set up a SC-BTT770 system and have several questions.
> 
> 
> 1. The DVD drive is noisy, makes a high pitched whine while spinning. I assume there should be NO noise from the drive. *Is this typical?*
> 
> 
> 2. I simply want to use the system with my Visio LCD TV that only has an antenna, no cable box or input to HDMI 1 or 2. So I connect the optical audio cable (I do not have hdmi - ARC capability) and switch the 770 to EXT in - DIGITAL IN. That works, I get the TV's sound through the 770 system. HOWEVER, every time the 770 goes to sleep or I power it off, I have to go through resetting it to DIGITAL IN because it reverts to HDMI1 on the home screen. *Is there any way to make the 770 save it's settings?*
> 
> 
> 3. When watching a DVD, there are no on screen indicators for volume, surround settings or anything else other than the DVD menu when you pop it up. *Is there no way to get on screen display of settings without exiting the DVD mode and reverting to the HOME screen?*
> 
> 
> 4. When I listen to Pandora, the system reverts to stereo with a bland sound, however if you select SURROUND on the remote, then choose MANUAL then choose DOLBY PRO LOGIC II MUSIC, You get a really great sounding surround sound from all 5 speakers. Usually the vocal will be up front and the band all around you, sounds great. HOWEVER once again, you have to go through that setup each and every time you start Pandora. *IS there a way to save these settings?*
> 
> 
> 5. My Visio TV has Internet Apps with netflix and Pandora, so does the 770. It takes the Visio about 30 seconds to access either application and actually start playing a movie or music. It takes the 770 about 4 minutes on the same wireless N connection. *IS this typical.... 4 minutes to set up a movie or Pandora's music?* Or is it possible that the Wireless N card in my 770 is bad?
> 
> 
> 6. If the 770 actually operates as I have described above... *PANASONIC NEEDS TO IMPROVE THEIR OPERATING SYSTEM BIG TIME!!!!*
> 
> 7. The lcd display on the 770 has letters 1/4" high that are not able to be seen well enough to read across a 12ft room and it appears that you have to make all of your settings by reading that display, example - switching your Digital audio input on EVERY TIME you turn on your system or EVERY TIME you have to reselect Dolby to listen to your music.
> 
> 
> It is a pain to have to walk across the room each time you start up the system to watch TV or want to make any change because there is no on screen display and the 770's display is too small to see and the system does not save the last used configuration.



Hansbo, I am a new user of the 770 so I am not sure I can offer advice but I will let you know my experience so far related to your concerns.

1. My DVD does not seem noisey but I only used it one time.

2. I have the same problem. It is so annoying to have to go to EXT In and reset to HDMI 1 everytime I turn the system on. Also, I have a ARC TV (Panasonic TC-P50GT30) and It will not work on the AVC input. I called Panasonic and they told me I needed the Pansonic HDMI cables which I reluctantly ordered (even though AVS Forum members said it wouldn't make a difference). I plan to call Panasonic about this.


I haven't used Pandora so can't address the rest of the issues.


In general I like the sound produced by the 770 but the control issues are not convenient!


----------



## nuker

Hello,

I m new owner of BTT 770.

Is it possible to play movies with subtitles on it via USB ?


I have been trying to play some divix movies and include with it subtitles in txt format with exactly the same file name and they were not displayed.

I have been also trying to include subtitles programatically via some program to the movie file but then 770 rejected to play it.


Is there any possibility to play movie with the subtitles on this device via USB ?


thanks in advance,

nuker


----------



## maddog510

Not sure if this is a Netflix problem or something wrong with my unit. When I'm streaming something from Netflix, there'll be periodic video blackouts that last about a second. The audio doesn't dropout just the picture. Anyone else experiencing this with Netflix?


----------



## ChopAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoolDre* /forum/post/20399724
> 
> 
> Hey fellas! I just bought the 770 system only a few days ago from amazon and ALREADY I'm having problems that shouldn't happen to a brand new system! In a nutshell..it seems that the speakers work when they want to. No sound comes from the sound woofer, surround speakers, or center speaker and have NO idea why. It just seemed to have died...Any suggestions any of you may have would be appreciated...Don't know how to get my sound back..it's frustrating...



Just had the same problem on my two week old BTT370. Tried everything, checked all the settings, disconnected and reconnected all the speakers etc but it made no difference. While I'm no expert, I've not had any problems setting up this sort of equipment in the past, so was a little bit confused as to what was causing it.


However, when I selected 'Default settings' from the settings menu, it all started working properly again so suggest anyone who encounters this problem tries that solution first.


----------



## maddog510

Watched Body Of Lies on my 770 a few hours ago. Bluray.com gave the sound quality for the movie 4.5/5 stars but the sound wasn't very engaging. Also the default soundtrack on it is Dolby Digital 5.1. During the movie I had to manually change it to Dolby True HD 5.1. I watched Battle Los Angeles the other day & the sound quality was night & day compared to Body Of Lies.


----------



## Ken Ross

As the title suggests my BT770 defaults to the home screen every time its turned on rather than remembering its last input. My Sony TV is connected via the HDMI output of the BT700 and my FIOS STB goes to HDMI input 1 on the BT770.


I've tried turning off the Vierra Link per Panasonic tech support, but it seems tech support claims this is the way it is and there's no way around it. For me this is a deal break.


Does anyone have a solution for having this unit remember the last HDMI input used on turn on?


----------



## cozmo69

Ken -- I'm having the same issue as you and haven not been able to come up with a solution.


I'm also interested to hear if anyone has figured this out -- Thanks!


----------



## Ken Ross

I returned the system since this was too much of an inconvenience. I wound up getting a conventional system for about the same price. I was using my own speakers on the Panny system, so I wasn't really getting the value out of it anyway.


----------



## jkatzen

Damn. I wish I'd read this first. I'm in the same boat as Ken, etc. While I suppose I could personally deal with the fact that I'd have to switch inputs every time, I'm not going to subject my guests to the confusing hassle of this.


On top of the annoyance factor from the feature itself, the button on the remote you have to press to change to the TV sound input (unless you want to switch the TV input to the receiver and then use the menus) is called "iPod"!


What on earth were they thinking?


If they had designed this BTT270 system, like the slightly higher-end ones, allowing all other components to feed into this system before outputting video to the TV, I wouldn't mind having to see the home screen, because I'd never have to change my TV input.


But since this entry-level receiver is designed to get audio only from a TV output, it's crazy to require the viewing of the home screen, because NO ONE is going to start their TV each time with the TV input set to the receiver, only to switch it back to the tuner each time.


Ridiculous. Their engineers must have fallen asleep.


BTW, also, why the proprietary speaker plugs? I'm having to splice wires in now to use my existing in-wall speaker wire.


----------



## oherbol

So i bought the 370 a few months ago and cant get it to work on my direct tv. It works great on my Xbox and BR but not while watching tv


Here's the thing, I dont have a Direct tv HD box (i cant get one because the sat must be placed within my patio and the building blocks hd signal. Yes i know it sucks but ive learned to deal with it). So i only use the home theatre when on a game or movie. Here is my setup:


My set top box only has s-video, RCA jacks which are using the RGB cables for video and audio.

My Tv has hdmi and RCA jacks, digital audio.


Please help with the set up im tired of this BS. I tried to hook up the RGB from the set top box to the tv and from the tv to blu ray player. I have also tried the from the set top box to the blu ray and the digital audio/hdmi from the blu ray to the tv.


I dont know if i did it wrong, i hope someone has this configuration and has made it work please advise.


----------



## supersoldier11

I purchased the 770 from BB before it was even listed on Panasonic's website. LOVE it. Still don't know how to power on my setup and not have to go to start at the Home Screen and select which input I want, and it's growing increasingly annoying. Anybody have any luck with this issue? I honestly haven't played with it in a while, but if I figure out any tricks I'll be the first to share...


----------



## DesmoLocke

So, I've read the entire thread and the one glaring problem with these HTIB's from Panasonic seems to be having to select the input from the home screen every time its powered on. I get that it can be annoying and a nuisance. However, is it a big enough problem to look some where else for a decent HTIB system? Is it something that can be fixed by a firmware upgrade?


The reason I ask is because I'm currently in the Air Force and stationed in Hawaii and live in a small apartment. The Pearl Harbor Navy Exchange is having a ridiculous 2-week electronics sale and I can literally pick up a Panasonic SC-BT770 for *$429.99* tax free. I don't think I can find a better deal on the system and was hoping to buy one in the coming weeks. Should I jump on this sale?


Oh, and I totally plan on getting the Star Wars bluray box set the same day. Needless to say, but I'm pumped! (and a bit of a geek  )


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I've read the entire thread and the one glaring problem with these HTIB's from Panasonic seems to be having to select the input from the home screen every time its powered on. I get that it can be annoying and a nuisance. However, is it a big enough problem to look some where else for a decent HTIB system? Is it something that can be fixed by a firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is because I'm currently in the Air Force and stationed in Hawaii and live in a small apartment. The Pearl Harbor Navy Exchange is having a ridiculous 2-week electronics sale and I can literally pick up a Panasonic SC-BT770 for $429.99 tax free. I don't think I can find a better deal on the system and was hoping to buy one in the coming weeks. Should I jump on this sale?
> 
> 
> Oh, and I totally plan on getting the Star Wars bluray box set the same day. Needless to say, but I'm pumped! (and a bit of a geek  )



$430 no tax...buy it and don't think twice! The picture quality, especially 3D, is unbelievable. Free 3D Avatar makes up for the nuisance.







Right there with ya on the Star Wars Box, and counting down the days till Oct. 4 when I will relive my childhood favorite movie The Lion King on stunning 3DBR!


----------



## jkatzen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke* /forum/post/20957136
> 
> 
> So, I've read the entire thread and the one glaring problem with these HTIB's from Panasonic seems to be having to select the input from the home screen every time its powered on. I get that it can be annoying and a nuisance. However, is it a big enough problem to look some where else for a decent HTIB system? Is it something that can be fixed by a firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is because I'm currently in the Air Force and stationed in Hawaii and live in a small apartment. The Pearl Harbor Navy Exchange is having a ridiculous 2-week electronics sale.



Apparently if you have a newer TV with CEC functionality (such as Panasonic's own "Viera Link" or Sony's "Bravia Link", the box will know to switch the input for you.


Also, if you have the 770, you can bring all your video inputs (such as the cable box) into the HTIB unit rather than to the TV. In that scenario, it's not that annoying to have the home screen come up each time, b/c you only have to change the input on one machine (the HTIB) which always would show on your TV when you turn it on . . . rather than have to switch the TV input to the HTIB, switch the HTIB input to the TV, then switch the TV input back.


----------



## supersoldier11

May be a dumb question but here goes...


Does anybody know the function of the "Input" button on the remote (770)? I've pressed it at numerous times hoping that it would just go from HTIB(B-R, etc) ->HDMI 1 -> HDMI 2 but unless I'm completely missing something it does absolutely nothing...


----------



## jkatzen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supersoldier11* /forum/post/20970748
> 
> 
> May be a dumb question but here goes...
> 
> 
> Does anybody know the function of the "Input" button on the remote (770)? I've pressed it at numerous times hoping that it would just go from HTIB(B-R, etc) ->HDMI 1 -> HDMI 2 but unless I'm completely missing something it does absolutely nothing...



I think the "input" button works on the TV, if it's Panasonic. On the 270, the HTIB input button is absurdly labeled "iPod". Pressing "iPod" a few times swaps between Aux, iPod, tuner, and DVD. With the 770, it might work on the HDMI inputs as well.


----------



## jmarino1980

Hi all, I purchased a BTT370 about a week ago and have been trying to play some movies from a 32GB SDHC card with no success. I have converted them to several formats, but everytime I try I get the message that there are no compatible files on the SD card. I have tried .mpg, .m2ts, .avi, .mp4. I expected the .m2ts and .mpg files to work. Any ideas? Also, I am experiencing the "flickering" problem while playing netflix movies, has a solution for this been verified? Thanks for the help!


----------



## whipit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmarino1980* /forum/post/20976582
> 
> 
> Hi all, I purchased a BTT370 about a week ago and have been trying to play some movies from a 32GB SDHC card with no success. I have converted them to several formats, but everytime I try I get the message that there are no compatible files on the SD card. I have tried .mpg, .m2ts, .avi, .mp4. I expected the .m2ts and .mpg files to work. Any ideas? Also, I am experiencing the "flickering" problem while playing netflix movies, has a solution for this been verified? Thanks for the help!



I'm pretty sure the SD slot is for AVCHD video from a camera with it's proper folder structure. You can try from a USB port with an NTFS formatted drive with a single partition.


----------



## supersoldier11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkatzen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "input" button works on the TV, if it's Panasonic. On the 270, the HTIB input button is absurdly labeled "iPod". Pressing "iPod" a few times swaps between Aux, iPod, tuner, and DVD. With the 770, it might work on the HDMI inputs as well.



Thank you very much! The iPod button swaps HDMI inputs.


----------



## jmarino1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whipit* /forum/post/20987649
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the SD slot is for AVCHD video from a camera with it's proper folder structure. You can try from a USB port with an NTFS formatted drive with a single partition.



I'm not sure about the AVCHD video since I've never dealt with it before, however I don't see why the MPEG2 file wouldn't work. The manual states that the SD slot supports MPEG2 files. I did try the USB port, but it doesn't recognize anything I pup in it. Has anyone used the SD slot to play movies?


----------



## D2WheelAlien

I also have tryed playing mpeg-2 videos from the video card. I get a messages that list has no compatilble files. Has anyone actually played videos from something other than the iPod, the disc player and/or the internet?


----------



## kmawds

Bought my 370 last weekend and was delivered during the week so only been running 3 days. This is to replace my Marantz 35th anniversay Amp I bought in 1989 and still is excellent today. Don't want to throw it out but don't have a use for it now







Large cabs have come down off the walls, 27" CRT TV is going out as I got a 42" 3D Toshiba. Waited for the picture quality to be right before moving on to LCD. (snail trails)

*Plus points:*

1) Sound is awesome - base goes right through the house!!

2)Video quality is outstanding, crystal clear

3)DVD to 3D is just so cool, revitalised my whole collection.

4)DLNA built in wireless streams 1080p HD perfectly, easy setup.

5)not much to setup really.

6)As soon as it logged onto the network it found an update and did it's thing successfully.

7)Nice and slim - maybe make it thicker and put soundproofing in.

8)Operates my Toshiba 42" 3D over the regza link.

*Bad points:*

1)On some discs the disc player is noisy and when a quiet part of the film is on it is really annoying, need to put it in a cabinet.

2)Lipsync problem - Bluray OK, DVD normal needs about 40ms delay putting in, 2D-3D on DVD this goes up to 70ms. Using single cable with ARC.

3)Internet - this is laughable. Do NOT buy this if you think you can get net services. The limited few there are, are useless. Searching youtube on a remote? no chance. Most of the services available are in German or French. Great I can get the weather! Using the Wii is far better, or just go on the PC!

4)IPOD connection is limited to NEWER IPODS my 3rd gen classic 16GB doesn't work and is not on the supported list, didn't realise there would be an issue when I looked at the spec. However with DLNA I don't really need it now.

5)Radio playing OK but not yet displaying RDS data.

6)The Annoying fan! When flicking through the menus there is an annoying wirring sound that I presume is a processor fan spining up and down.



The above annoying sounds are heard from about 12 feet away!


Glad BestBuy Matched Amazon and gave the 10% difference too!! they had it up at £499 and £359 on Amazon







otherwise it would be going back at £499! oh and just sent off for the free Star Wars Trilogy too from Panasonic. Hopefully some of the annoyances will be fixed in future firmware updates. Lipsync takes a few seconds to fix but shouldn't be there anyway when Auto is selected! go figure.


I'll update any other good/bad points as I find them


----------



## hookele

Hello. You noted that the 370 model has DLNA but earlier posts stated it did not. I cannot find anything on the specs that suggest DLNA. Could you please clarify. Are you using the BTT370?


I ask as I am looking at the 770 but would like to stream music from my computer. W/O DLNA capability I am unsure if it would be possible. Used to simply use my PS3 but need to replace that now.


----------



## kmawds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hookele* /forum/post/21105442
> 
> 
> Hello. You noted that the 370 model has DLNA but earlier posts stated it did not. I cannot find anything on the specs that suggest DLNA. Could you please clarify. Are you using the BTT370?
> 
> 
> I ask as I am looking at the 770 but would like to stream music from my computer. W/O DLNA capability I am unsure if it would be possible. Used to simply use my PS3 but need to replace that now.



Hi, I'm using the SC-BTT370 and is most definitely has DLNA function. It's a bit slow to navigate with but it kinda works OK. They could fit much more in a list on the screen. Actually I have just gone onto it now and picked up my powerbook that I'm using to type this and I have just put some music on from my Itunes library. Streams fine, my router is a g I think, deffo not an n. If a few are going to stream I'd make sure the router was an n.


LIPSYNC - still not resolved this. Pain in the butt changing between 0, 40ms and 70ms depending on what I am watching. Through the TV speakers lipsync is fine. Couldn't get ITV HD in sync before as it only has 10ms steps, could have done with 5ms really.


IMHO this sort of kit should not be sold - there is an obvious error in there but like windows I suppose, it's a case of ship it now and we'll issue a bug fix later.


----------



## kmawds

just reading the spec on hdmi 1.3 (june 2006) and they say on the official site:


Lip Sync: Because consumer electronics devices are using increasingly complex digital signal processing to enhance the clarity and detail of the content, synchronization of video and audio in user devices has become a greater challenge and could potentially require complex end-user adjustments. HDMI 1.3 incorporates automatic audio synching capabilities that allows devices to perform this synchronization automatically with total accuracy.


bull.


btw, thanks panasonic for my bluray trilogy







- arrived last week.


----------



## jmarino1980

Be aware that DLNA is NOT available on the US versions. I discovered this the hard way!


----------



## NovaKane

New firmware (version 1.43) available for the 770.


For details here's a link to the Panny support site: http://panasonic.jp/support/global/c...btt370_na.html


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/20811191
> 
> 
> As the title suggests my BT770 defaults to the home screen every time its turned on rather than remembering its last input. My Sony TV is connected via the HDMI output of the BT700 and my FIOS STB goes to HDMI input 1 on the BT770.
> 
> 
> I've tried turning off the Vierra Link per Panasonic tech support, but it seems tech support claims this is the way it is and there's no way around it. For me this is a deal break.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a solution for having this unit remember the last HDMI input used on turn on?



I have been trying to sort this sort of thing out too and came to this forum for the answer, instead finding lots of similar problems










With Panasonic SC-BTT370, Panasonic P42G20 TV, Foxsat PVR, Humax 9150 PVR, and Panasonic EX-85 PVR/DVD, and Logitech Harmony 650 uni remote, this is where we have got to:-

Summary of the explanation below, (which may be too confused!), and at least this works to ease the pain:-

If you have Panasonic TV and use it as the hub.

Turn off Viera Link and Hdmi Content Detection on TV and turn off Viera Link on SC-BTTnnn.

Use AUX input and audio leads for connection between TV and SC-BTTnnn

Then at start up the TV will stay on whatever Video Input was set when it was last switched off.

To get sound working normally again you only need to press the Input button on the SC-BTTnnn's remote, which replaces 'Home' on the display panel with AUX.

Attempted explanation
_For us at least, there seem to be two related similar problems:-_


1.) At start up, (with 'no Viera' settings and BTT370 set to AUX for connection with audio leads),

- BTT370 goes to Home setting, _but the TV's video input setting is not affected_.

- _but in this case it can be shifted to the last, remembered, input (AUX) of the BTT370 simply by pressing the 'Input Radio/iPod/Aux' etc. button_, which LEAVES TV on its LAST REMEMBERED INPUT SETTING where it stays until changed intentionally. This is Much simpler than in 2.)


2.) At start up (with Viera Link, which seems necessary on both TV and BTT370 for ARC to work)

- This is when Viera link apparently causes changes to THE TV's INPUT AS WELL to that for BTT370,

- _which can only be changed again by exitting 'Home' via selecting input e.g. RC or AUX from the various home screens, and ALSO needs active switching the TV input to what you wanted, or was remembered_

e.g. from from 'Hdmi2' on TV and 'Home' on BTT370

to 'InputTV' on TV with ARC on BTT370, both remembered from the last time everything was on,

(in our case Hdmi 2 is said to be the right TV Hdmi socket for [input video]/[output sound by ARC])

Conclusion

So ARC gives more trouble at start up with 'Home' but, in 1.) above, one click on 'Input Radio/iPod/Aux' does the trick after start up if you switch off Viera and use audio leads and 'AUX', instead of ARC on Hdmi

Conclusion, using Harmony Remote

Method 1.a.) With the Harmony remote I just use method 1.) to get all sound into BTT370 and one hard button to do the 'Input Radio/iPod/Aux' command in each Harmony 'activity'.


This is only needed at startup, but if you prefer it:-


Method 1.b.) Both commands 'Home' and 'Input Radio/iPod/Aux' can be added to the programmed actions at the start of each activity, in which case the 'Home at startup problem' goes away more automatically.


n.b. the reason for requiring both commands:-

- If you press Home when that is already set at first startup, the Home command does nothing and the 'Input Radio/iPod/Aux' gets out of the home screen.

- When switching between activities:-

'Home' stores the current Input and 'Input Radio/iPod' restores it instead of bumping to the next input, as it would when switching activities otherwise.


----------



## Sam K

I'm having a problem getting the video from my Samsung SMT-H3090 HDDVR cable box to display on my TV when it's connected through my SC-BTT370. I connected the Samsung 3090 to the HDMI IN1 input and when I select it from EXT IN option on the home screen, the picture shows up for a second, flickers and then goes off. I continue to get audio from the Samsung cable box through the 370 speakers. I don't think it's a problem with the Samsung 3090 cable box or the HDMI cable because I tried 2 different cables and I connected the cable box directly to the TV using both of them and it worked fine. I tried following the troubleshooting on page 44 of the user manual at the following link but that didn't do anything.

http://service.us.panasonic.com/OPERMANPDF/SCBTT770.PDF 


If anybody has any ideas on how to fix this problem I'd appreciate it.


In case anybody is wondering my HDTV is a 4 year old Panasonic TH-42PZ77U 42" 1080p plasma with 2 HDMI inputs.


----------



## Mootill

Hi All, I recently bought a sc-btt370 and am in the process of setting everything up, but I can't figure out how to change the balance/levels of the front two speakers. I know this is probably a dumb question but can anyone help?


Thanks.


----------



## thomp237

If you are considering buying the BTT-370, I would suggest you find your way to Sears on Black Friday.


Regularly $499.99 and on Black Friday only $299.99


Electronics » Home Theater


Panasonic 5.1 Channel 1000 Watt 3D Blu-ray Home Theater System - $299.99

http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/se...friday-ad.html 


Jim


----------



## vmark71

Hello, i have bought a BTT370 recently and wonder about some things:

mp3 Files from USB Stick are not playable without having the TV powered on. Is this also valid for an iPod (i dont have on to test)?

I have connected the BTT370 to my Panasonic LED TX-L32DT30 with an HDMI cable. When i enjoy the TV's Audio via BTT370 i'm not able to switch Soundeffects with the [SURROUND] or [SOUND] Buttons. (The BTT370 Display shows only ARC)

Any thoughts/advices are welcome.

[EDIT] laughing at me - i used the wrong buttons - i pressed the colored butons all the time and never tried the black ones below...... So only one Problem left: can i use an iPod without the TV powered on?


Mark


----------



## leftyguitar1963

Panny Direct has the 370 right now priced @ $249.99, 1/2 off the MSRP. Just ordered mine a few hours ago...........free shipping. It was still $25 less than Fry's BF price.


----------



## JSadino

Does anyone know how to create multiple Netflix accounts on the btt270 model?


----------



## saltysteven

man i was about to order that 370 or the 770 to match my gt30 but seems to have to many problems- sucks now i have to spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$ on separates.

it shoud just be able to turn on and work. every keeps talking about going throough menus every time on and off??


i need simple stuff for the wife


is it worth it or no?


----------



## leftyguitar1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saltysteven* /forum/post/21258299
> 
> 
> man i was about to order that 370 or the 770 to match my gt30 but seems to have to many problems- sucks now i have to spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$ on separates.
> 
> it shoud just be able to turn on and work. every keeps talking about going throough menus every time on and off??
> 
> 
> i need simple stuff for the wife
> 
> 
> is it worth it or no?



Man i forgot about that. Maybe i can put a note on the door & refuse delivery and w8 for panny direct to refund my card.


I would've thought they had done away with that by now, via fw upd8s. I need something simple for the wife too. damn........, i guess i'll just keep my pos htib, 5 yr old onkyo & get the better blu-ray player made by sammie the 6700 series.


----------



## mayur1130

I am considering buying the SC-BTT770 right now off Panasonic's black friday sale for $350. Can anyone tell me if this system can play mkv files via an external HDD formatted to NTFS. I read the previous pages and there seemed to be conflicting arguments on whether it could or not.


----------



## wrjwms

Hey just stumbled across this thread and I had the same problem as you @KoolDre, I was playing around with it for ages and then after messing with the 'surround/sleep' button a load of times and changing it to 'manual' it worked. Although I had done this previously it seemed to work that time after setting it to 'Super Surround', and now all is fine. Don't know if this'll be any help at all, sorry if it's not.


----------



## djdevvydev

I know the 2011 Panasonic Blu-Ray units support Netflix in 5.1, but can anyone confirm or deny whether these HTIB units will do so? I can't find this information *anywhere*.


----------



## djdevvydev

The new 1.43 firmware that NovaKane mentioned has a tantalizing description:


"Adds support for Viera Connect Service"


Does that mean that the Viera Cast functionality is replaced with Viera Connect? Can anyone who's done the update report on the results please?


----------



## diman242424

Hi, wondering if anyone can assist me in the issue i am having with sc-btt770p.

I have connected my cablevision high def box to sc-btt770p through hdmi then connected it to my panasonic gt30 tv through HDMI as well.

the picture just looks aweful (grainy and not sharp). Once i connect it directly from cable to home theater, everything looks great. Blu ray looks awesome as well.


anything i am doing wrong? missing a setting? tried everything in sc-btt770p settings but cant figure out


----------



## JonnoW

I have just added a Panny Btt370 Home Cinema to a Panasonic TX-P50G20BA Plasma and a Humax FoxSat PVR. On powering up the Panny Home Cinema I set the input to Digital-In (Optical cable) from the Humax but when I then use the AV function on the TV to select Hdmi1 (from Humax) the screen turns green (sound but no picture). Selecting 'ARC' as the input on the BTT370 has the same result. Any ideas? I have the BTT370 coupled to the TV via Hdmi2 (ARC).


I see there's been some discussion on this previously but can't locate any solutions...HELP!


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djdevvydev* /forum/post/21330487
> 
> 
> I know the 2011 Panasonic Blu-Ray units support Netflix in 5.1, but can anyone confirm or deny whether these HTIB units will do so? I can't find this information *anywhere*.



They support 5.1.


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnoW* /forum/post/21344041
> 
> 
> I have just added a Panny Btt370 Home Cinema to a Panasonic TX-P50G20BA Plasma and a Humax FoxSat PVR. On powering up the Panny Home Cinema I set the input to Digital-In (Optical cable) from the Humax but when I then use the AV function on the TV to select Hdmi1 (from Humax) the screen turns green (sound but no picture). Selecting 'ARC' as the input on the BTT370 has the same result. Any ideas? I have the BTT370 coupled to the TV via Hdmi2 (ARC).
> 
> 
> I see there's been some discussion on this previously but can't locate any solutions...HELP!



We have nearly the same set up: Panasonic BTT370, Pana Tx-42G20B, and FoxsSat PVR, (as well as Humax 9150T)


Couldnt get everything to work with Harmony remote and ARC or Optical cables, and did get green screens but can't remember what settings caused them.


Have now turned off Viera controls and Hdmi detection (which I think may have been involved) on both Tv and BTT370 and am using its Aux input and RCA leads for its Sound connection from Tv, with Tv's Hdmi2 for Video from BTT370. Foxsat is on Tv's Hdmi1, and 9150 is on Tv's Av1.


Everything seems fine and no green screens







but please let me know how you get on!


----------



## JonnoW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev* /forum/post/21352930
> 
> 
> We have nearly the same set up: Panasonic BTT370, Pana Tx-42G20B, and FoxsSat PVR, (as well as Humax 9150T)
> 
> 
> Couldnt get everything to work with Harmony remote and ARC or Optical cables, and did get green screens but can't remember what settings caused them.
> 
> 
> Have now turned off Viera controls and Hdmi detection (which I think may have been involved) on both Tv and BTT370 and am using its Aux input and RCA leads for its Sound connection from Tv, with Tv's Hdmi2 for Video from BTT370. Foxsat is on Tv's Hdmi1, and 9150 is on Tv's Av1.
> 
> 
> Everything seems fine and no green screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please let me know how you get on!



Thanks for the input. That's interesting but do you not lose the 'HD' quality when you start using RCA signals e.g. the 24p Cinematic quality?


I have tried turning off Viera Controls and HDMI Content Detection but to no avail :-(


Any SW combination involving the BTT370 on the TV's HDMI 2 (ARC) Port and the FoxSat on the TV's HDMI 1 Port causes the Green Screen conflict. The only sledgehammer over-ride is to switch the TV off and on again. This is just not palatable right now.


I've also been experimenting with the HDMI by-pass on the BTT370 (with a HDMI feed from the Humax FoxSat). This seems to work OK (as in effect all signals to the TV route into HDMI 2 Port on the TV. BUT there doesn't appear to be a neat way of 'toggling' between Blue-Ray and Humax signals on the BTT370 controls. Maybe I'm missing a trick?


I thought I had the answer yesterday. The guy at Richer Sounds where I sourced the BTT370 informed me that I have to use a HDMI 1.4 cable as this is ARC compliant. Seems that each and every HDMI cable isn't the same> rushed out and traded my budget HDMI cable for a 1.4 quality one today but alas it makes no difference whatsoever.


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnoW* /forum/post/21354616
> 
> 
> I thought I had the answer yesterday. The guy at Richer Sounds where I sourced the BTT370 informed me that I have to use a HDMI 1.4 cable as this is ARC compliant. Seems that each and every HDMI cable isn't the same> rushed out and traded my budget HDMI cable for a 1.4 quality one today but alas it makes no difference whatsoever.



I bought 4 Hdmi 1.4 cables for £7 from USA on eBay, but they didn’t make any difference either….



> Quote:
> Thanks for the input. That's interesting but do you not lose the 'HD' quality when you start using RCA signals e.g. the 24p Cinematic quality?



Was not really sure what 24p is but assumed it was a type of HD and Wikipedia, among other things, says ‘…24p formats are being increasingly used for aesthetic reasons in image acquisition, delivering film-like motion characteristics.’ So am still none the wiser!


In our set up the Tv is the hub because it has discrete input commands in the Harmony database, and anyway PVR9150T needs SCART. The RCA leads just take Audio, from Tv's Analog Speaker output, to BTT370 via its Aux input. Surround sound and audio settings seem to be effective and and don't think HD (Video) is involved. Couldn't get an optical Audio connection to work.



> Quote:
> Any SW combination involving the BTT370 on the TV's HDMI 2 (ARC) Port and the FoxSat on the TV's HDMI 1 Port causes the Green Screen conflict...



Yes ARC doesn't seem much use - our set up is just like this, _but with Audio on BTT370’s Aux input there is no Green Screen._



> Quote:
> I've also been experimenting with the HDMI by-pass on the BTT370 (with a HDMI feed from the Humax FoxSat). This seems to work OK (as in effect all signals to the TV route into HDMI 2 Port on the TV. BUT there doesn't appear to be a neat way of 'toggling' between Blue-Ray and Humax signals on the BTT370 controls. Maybe I'm missing a trick?



I did not try that but even Harmony’s database contains no discrete commands which would switch directly back and forth (toggle) between BTT370’s inputs. The ‘Home’ command displays the ‘Home’ screen but it is ‘InputRadio/ExtIn/iPod’ which opens the list of inputs and cycles through them with subsequent button presses.


However, as above, we need to stay on Aux (for FoxSat on BTT370’s Hdmi1 you would need to stay on Hdmi1) which is remembered when going from Aux to Home, so then pressing ‘InputRadio/ExtIn/iPod’ recalls Aux, which is the next best thing to a 'toggle'. For us this is only needed when first powering up the BTT370 because it always starts up in Home, and this would presumably apply if you had FoxSat on BTT370's Hdmi1 too.


However, when using the 'HDMI by-pass' set up, would you not need the input to be set to ARC occasionally, to fetch the Audio from a programme on the TV's tuner?

i.e. Re. your question about Toggling between Blue-Ray and Humax signals on the BTT370 controls:-
_(provided that Hdmi1 was the last input setting which was used before playing a DVD etc.)_ I think that, after playing a DVD or after doing something else from the Home screen, if you press 'Home' button and then press the ‘InputRadio/ExtIn/iPod’ button, this should return BTT370 to Hdmi1 input for FoxSat.


----------



## Basilius

We picked up the BTT270 a couple weeks ago, along with a Samsung UN60D6000 TV. I'm having a dickens of a time getting ARC to work. The TV is ARC compatible, and I've got the proper cable.


Anybody gotten ARC working? I don't need to have a Panasonic TV, do I?


----------



## idicev

There seems no reason why you would _have_ to use a Panasonic Tv, but please see the earlier post and replies so far.


If you can't get ARC to work either, then perhaps it doesn't matter. It does not seem essential but would just reduce the number of leads by one.


----------



## JonnoW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev* /forum/post/21355266
> 
> 
> I bought 4 Hdmi 1.4 cables for £7 from USA on eBay, but they didn't make any difference either.
> 
> 
> Was not really sure what 24p is but assumed it was a type of HD and Wikipedia, among other things, says 24p formats are being increasingly used for aesthetic reasons in image acquisition, delivering film-like motion characteristics.' So am still none the wiser!
> 
> 
> In our set up the Tv is the hub because it has discrete input commands in the Harmony database, and anyway PVR9150T needs SCART. The RCA leads just take Audio, from Tv's Analog Speaker output, to BTT370 via its Aux input. Surround sound and audio settings seem to be effective and and don't think HD (Video) is involved. Couldn't get an optical Audio connection to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ARC doesn't seem much use - our set up is just like this, _but with Audio on BTT370's Aux input there is no Green Screen._
> 
> 
> I did not try that but even Harmony's database contains no discrete commands which would switch directly back and forth (toggle) between BTT370's inputs. The Home' command displays the Home' screen but it is InputRadio/ExtIn/iPod' which opens the list of inputs and cycles through them with subsequent button presses.
> 
> 
> However, as above, we need to stay on Aux (for FoxSat on BTT370's Hdmi1 you would need to stay on Hdmi1) which is remembered when going from Aux to Home, so then pressing InputRadio/ExtIn/iPod' recalls Aux, which is the next best thing to a 'toggle'. For us this is only needed when first powering up the BTT370 because it always starts up in Home, and this would presumably apply if you had FoxSat on BTT370's Hdmi1 too.
> 
> 
> However, when using the 'HDMI by-pass' set up, would you not need the input to be set to ARC occasionally, to fetch the Audio from a programme on the TV's tuner?
> 
> i.e. Re. your question about Toggling between Blue-Ray and Humax signals on the BTT370 controls:-
> _(provided that Hdmi1 was the last input setting which was used before playing a DVD etc.)_ I think that, after playing a DVD or after doing something else from the Home screen, if you press 'Home' button and then press the InputRadio/ExtIn/iPod' button, this should return BTT370 to Hdmi1 input for FoxSat.



Right....settle down for a stiff drink. I've racked up quite a few calls to the Panasonic Technical Centre today and one to Humax. Their (Panasonic) Technical Lead appear to be familiar with the workings but it took 3 calls to find him!


For me it seems that however I reconfigure the architecture when I have the Humax plumbed to the Hdmi 1 Port and the BTT370 to the Hdmi(ARC) Port 2 I ALWAYS get the Green Screen. This is irrespective of whether I disable Vierra Link, Disable Hdmi Content Detection OR run an RCA Audio lead from the TV to the Home Cinema System. I have reconfigured the BTT370 upteen times to set the Aux port for the input. However when I switch back to the AV1 (Hdmi 1 Port ) on the TV there's a green screen to welcome me. I can overcome this by switching off and on the TV but this seems drastic.


Now it get's interesting. Since ARC doesn't seem to do anything I decided (on a hunch since if ARC isn't doing anything then why not!) to switch the HDMI leads over so that Humax feeds the HDMI2 port and the BTT370 is connected to the HDMI 1 Port (but with the Aux port enabled with the RCA cable). I have validated this several times and hey it kinda works. So in summary I just can only replicate your Aux solution if I switch the Hdmi ports around! This way I can toggle between HDMI 1 &2 ports on the TV using the TV remote. Vierra link works. There are two residual problems:


1) I'm not convinced that the colours or picture have been maintained. When watching a HD channel it appears OK but when watching a standard definition channel (now on the Hdmi 2 port!) we think the picture is fuzzy

2) If you pause a Blue Ray/DVD film and toggle to the Humax (now on Hdmi 2) and then back to the Blue Ray the film has stopped and you have to start the disk in the BTT370 all over again. It resets to Aux. It was never like this with Scart sockets!


The Technical guy states that the Panasonic Hdmi switching is fine but there are occasional compatibility problems with Sky/Humax etc. He kindly offered to send an engineer out as he couldn't explain the fault but we agreed that I'd check with Humax first.


Now, Humax state that this (Green Screen) is indeed a known problem but is limited to the Fox Sat HDRs i.e. it doesn't affect the terrestrial kit. Apparently they've taken the design of the HDR "as far as they can" but no firmware update has resolved the problem to date. However the Humax Call Centre guy has referred the query onto the techies so I may get a more in depth response. Humax state that in most cases switching the Hdmi ports resolves the problem. Coincidence eh!..given I'd tried that earlier in the day! Humax claim that it's something to do with the way Vierra Link works on the Hdmi 1 port. It seem seems that the switching protocol on the Hdmi 2 port fo the G20 are different to 1,3 &4 and Humax are clearly exploting that to get their kit working.


The Panasonic guy stated that the HDmi port 1 is 'designed' to take the input from the line TV, PVRs etc but I'm not exactly sure what that means. There must be some advantage to having the TV signal into the HDmi 1 port as all the reference books indicate Hdmi Port 1 should be used. Any ideas?


Now I'm going to wait a few days before I decide next steps. It appears that whatever brand Home Cinema I purchase I'm likely to encounter the same problem as there is a compatibilty problem between the Panasonic G20 and the Humax. (or you could say with the Panny G20 as maybe other TVs don't suffer from this). I guess if enough of us raise this with Humax they may be inclined to do something but to date most of their sales are with the Terrestrial kit, not the Free Sat. Panasonic will not initiate any dialogue (with Humax) as as far as their concerned their kit works.


However I feel 'cheated'. I'm having to fudge a solution when the a) the Hdmi should look after a fairly simple switching issue! i.e. surely to goodness there's a solution out there as I can theoretically see the benefits of the ARC function but surely it can't be that difficult to realise in practice!! b) I'm not convinced I'm now seeing a quality signal with the Humax inputting on thee TV's Hdmi port.


I'm reluctant to ditch the Humax since it's only 10 months old and you kinda get used to it! Certainly my other half is wedded to it.


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnoW* /forum/post/21359286
> 
> 
> ...Now, Humax state that this (Green Screen) is indeed a known problem but is limited to the Fox Sat HDRs i.e. it doesn't affect the terrestrial kit...



Well done Jonnow for chasing things down! but...


> Quote:
> ....as there is a compatibilty problem between the Panasonic G20 and the Humax...



While this is still possible, we continue to have no problems at all with Humax FoxSat HDR connected to G20's Hdmi1 (while Panasonic BTT370 is on G20's Hdmi2)


To do this with Harmony it seems necessary to turn off Viera and possibly also Hdmi detection, and to use Tv as hub and Aux for sound, when green/yellow screen is not a problem - so would recommend this set up if you do have problems.


We are happy with being able to press one button on the Harmony to turn on or switch between any of four components, with BTT370 handling the sound, another button to change channel etc. in any mode, and one button to put into standby any box which is currently powered up.


We have both Humax terrestrial PVR9150 and FoxSat HDR for direct comparison and there is barely a perceptible difference in picture quality when they are played through the Panasonic G20 (which upscales the SD picture from Pvr9150). We prefer the interface and programme guide of 9150 which is generally slicker and does not make you wait around while deleting recordings, but in each case the colour and clarity is excellent. I Reckon that the quality of the video broadcast is more significant than HD/non-HD on the receiver. If in doubt, and especially in view of the digital switchover with better signal strength imminent, go for the non-HD terrific Pvr9300T which offers Hdmi. 9150 needs SCART but both feature low power standby.


It is only a pity that G20 needs help from BTT370 with the sound. G20 gives a picture which is true to life and is in my opinion superior to the exaggerated HD effects of 'posterisation' with high brilliance to be seen with some other HD tvs. However, our old Samsung CRT tv in the bedroom is almost as good, with better sound, so perhaps the technical advances are not so remarkable after all







...and not to worry too much about using ARC


----------



## bluesjunior

I have recently bought a PANASONIC VIERA TX-P42S30B 42" Full HD Plasma TV and a PANASONIC SC-BTT270 5.1Ch 3D Blu-ray Home Cinema System. I was having similar problems to some of those mentioned here and found this thread while seeking solutions. I had a cable box running into HDMI 1 using the HDMI cable that it came with while the high speed HDMI cable I bought with the TV and HTIB unit is connected from the HTIB to the HDMI 2 on the TV, these are ARC compatible. I also had a Optical Cable running from the TV to the HTIB unit but was never really satisfied with that set up and after reading this thread I unplugged the optical cable from the TV end and plugged it into the cable TV box. Instead of using the D-In setting for the audio I am now using the ARC setting and the sound is much better. After settling with that set up I decided to have a look through the set up options on the HBIT HOME page under Set-Up and found the bit about setting the sound to PCM or Bitstream. Now I had it running on Bitstream with the box on the bottom about the BD player set to Off but as I wasn't sure what this actually meant or which setting was better I decided to change them to PCM. I googled "PCM or Bitstream" but came away more confused than ever so my question to you good people is could you tell me based on the above combination what would be the best audio setting PCM or Bitstream and should the box at the bottom of that screen be set to on or off.


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluesjunior* /forum/post/21369848
> 
> 
> I have recently bought a PANASONIC VIERA TX-P42S30B 42" Full HD Plasma TV and a PANASONIC SC-BTT270 5.1Ch 3D Blu-ray Home Cinema System. I was having similar problems to some of those mentioned here and found this thread while seeking solutions. I had a cable box running into HDMI 1 using the HDMI cable that it came with while the high speed HDMI cable I bought with the TV and HTIB unit is connected from the HTIB to the HDMI 2 on the TV, these are ARC compatible. I also had a Optical Cable running from the TV to the HTIB unit but was never really satisfied with that set up and after reading this thread I unplugged the optical cable from the TV end and plugged it into the cable TV box. Instead of using the D-In setting for the audio I am now using the ARC setting and the sound is much better. After settling with that set up I decided to have a look through the set up options on the HBIT HOME page under Set-Up and found the bit about setting the sound to PCM or Bitstream. Now I had it running on Bitstream with the box on the bottom about the BD player set to Off but as I wasn't sure what this actually meant or which setting was better I decided to change them to PCM. I googled "PCM or Bitstream" but came away more confused than ever so my question to you good people is could you tell me based on the above combination what would be the best audio setting PCM or Bitstream and should the box at the bottom of that screen be set to on or off.



Edit: Removed. For an explanation see BIsladers's post below...


----------



## BIslander

bluesjunior - I am confused about your setup. I gather you have a TV, a cable box, and the sound system with a built-in Blu-ray player. Yes?


If your cable box is connected with HDMI to the TV, then an optical feed from the set top box to the sound system is the way to go. TVs only pass stereo from HDMI sources. That's true with the TV's optical output and with ARC. Using optical from the cable box will give you DD 5.1, provided the set top box is configured to output DD 5.1 on programs that have it.


PCM and bitstream refer to audio being fed from a source such as a disc player to a receiver. But, if your player is built into the AVR, then there's no audio being fed to the AVR. So, I do not understand where that setting comes into play in your setup.


I have no idea what idicev's post is about. (Sorry, but I suspect he doesn't either.) Again, from the way I see your system, you are not using the Digital Audio Output. That would only come into play if you were sending the audio from the sound system BD player to another receiver for processing.


----------



## idicev

BIslander, I guess it may be modern films but what sort of programmes tuned on Tv or Pvr are most likely to be in DD 5.1 please?


re. the interpretation of CPM/bitstream and BD on/off settings, please do go ahead and enlighten us


----------



## JonnoW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluesjunior* /forum/post/21369848
> 
> 
> I have recently bought a PANASONIC VIERA TX-P42S30B 42" Full HD Plasma TV and a PANASONIC SC-BTT270 5.1Ch 3D Blu-ray Home Cinema System. I was having similar problems to some of those mentioned here and found this thread while seeking solutions. I had a cable box running into HDMI 1 using the HDMI cable that it came with while the high speed HDMI cable I bought with the TV and HTIB unit is connected from the HTIB to the HDMI 2 on the TV, these are ARC compatible. I also had a Optical Cable running from the TV to the HTIB unit but was never really satisfied with that set up and after reading this thread I unplugged the optical cable from the TV end and plugged it into the cable TV box. Instead of using the D-In setting for the audio I am now using the ARC setting and the sound is much better. After settling with that set up I decided to have a look through the set up options on the HBIT HOME page under Set-Up and found the bit about setting the sound to PCM or Bitstream. Now I had it running on Bitstream with the box on the bottom about the BD player set to Off but as I wasn't sure what this actually meant or which setting was better I decided to change them to PCM. I googled "PCM or Bitstream" but came away more confused than ever so my question to you good people is could you tell me based on the above combination what would be the best audio setting PCM or Bitstream and should the box at the bottom of that screen be set to on or off.



Hi - you mention 'similar problems' ....can you clarify whether this was the 'Green Screen' problem and if yes how you resolved it please? (or is it just the audio side that you've been experimenting with). PS What Cable Box do you have installed?


----------



## bluesjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/21372714
> 
> 
> bluesjunior - I am confused about your setup. I gather you have a TV, a cable box, and the sound system with a built-in Blu-ray player. Yes?
> 
> 
> If your cable box is connected with HDMI to the TV, then an optical feed from the set top box to the sound system is the way to go. TVs only pass stereo from HDMI sources. That's true with the TV's optical output and with ARC. Using optical from the cable box will give you DD 5.1, provided the set top box is configured to output DD 5.1 on programs that have it.
> 
> 
> PCM and bitstream refer to audio being fed from a source such as a disc player to a receiver. But, if your player is built into the AVR, then there's no audio being fed to the AVR. So, I do not understand where that setting comes into play in your setup.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what idicev's post is about. (Sorry, but I suspect he doesn't either.) Again, from the way I see your system, you are not using the Digital Audio Output. That would only come into play if you were sending the audio from the sound system BD player to another receiver for processing.



Not exactly sure what you mean to be sure but I will try and explain the way I have it hooked up again.


I have a Panasonic 3D HDTV and the same Panasonic 3D Blue-ray HBIT system this thread is dedicated to. I have the 270 version which only has one HDMI connection which is (ARC) capable and one Optical connection. The TV has 3 HDMI connections of which number 2 is (ARC) capable and one Optical connection. The Virgin cable digi box has one HDMI connection and one Optical connection. I originally had the HDMI cable from the Blu-ray going to HDMI 2 on the TV and also had the optical cable going from the Blu-ray to the TV and the HDMI cable which Virgin provided going from the cable digi box to HDMI 1 on the TV. With it set up that way I could watch TV via the Virgin box on the HDMI 1 channel on the TV and when I wanted to watch a movie or such on the Blu-ray I had to change the TV channel to HDMI 2 and then use the Home screen to choose whichever option I wanted eg Disc or USB flash drive. To get HTIB audio on the TV using this set up I had to change the setting from Home to D-In every time I changed back and fore between the HDMI 1 & 2 channels and also only got 4.1 surround audio on all settings except Manual Super Surround on the TV channels. I also had another problem when I would switch on the TV on a morning when sometimes the sound would be from the HTIB unit and other times just from the TV speakers.


As this did not seem a satisfactory arrangement I decided to go online to seek a solution and found this thread. After reading my way through it I became aware that I wasn't the only one having problems but also learned a bit about the ARC function and the difference between Normal and High Speed HDMI cables. So taking the view point that the Virgin cable was probably a Normal HDMI I unplugged the TV end of the Optical cable and plugged it into the Optical connection on the Virgin Digi box instead. Now instead of the D-In setting it automatically chooses either ARC or HDMI when I change between the HDMI 1 & 2 channels on the TV. I am also getting 5.1 surround sound on more than one setting on the HTIB unit and the sound also is much better, so feel that swapping the cable over has been an improvement on what I had previously.


After doing this I decided to go through the set up process of the HTIB unit again and while doing this noticed that on the Digital output (i think) screen there were three boxes with the option for either PCM or Bitstream and a fourth box at the bottom with an option for something to be switched on or off. The three boxes were set on Bitstream and the box at the bottom set at off. I changed these from Bitstream to PCM with the other box set to on just to hear (if any) what difference it made. By now I was getting tired and decided to leave it alone until today and in the meantime google what the differences were between PCM and Bitstream and to post a thread here to this end as well. From what I can gather you are saying that the boxes should be set to Bitstream and Off?. Otherwise I would like some clarification on if I have it all hooked up as good as it can be for optimum performance. Thanks for your replies.


By the way.The HDMI cable going between the ARC connections on the TV and HTIB unit is a http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sandstr...74247-pdt.html and the Optical cable is http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sandstr...74242-pdt.html and I didn't pay those prices I got a 50% rebate on them plus the screen cleaner and extension cable free. I would have bought the cables on Ebay but the salesman said about needing a better grade of HDMI top get the best of the 3D so I thought what the heck and got them there.lol


----------



## idicev

Re. "From what I can gather you are saying that the boxes should be set to Bitstream and Off?"


yes but following OP's comment I deferred and deleted most of my post







I now would be interested in what BSslander has to say too...



Re. "So taking the view point that the Virgin cable was probably a Normal HDMI I unplugged the TV end of the Optical cable and plugged it into the Optical connection on the Virgin Digi box instead."


Already using Tv's Hdmi1 for Foxsat and Hdmi2 (both cables 1.4) for BTT370, I just tried getting sound from FoxSat to BTT370 with an optical cable but that was silent on D-In for foxSat. ARC works for Tv and 9150 on Tv's Av1, but doesn't work for Humax FoxSat because, although sound is heard, upon going from Hdmi2 to Hdmi1 the picture is purple!

(I guess this is due to the Humax-accepted incompatibilty between BTTnnn and Foxsat)



Re. "Now instead of the D-In setting it automatically chooses either ARC or HDMI when I change between the HDMI 1 & 2 channels on the TV. I am also getting 5.1 surround sound on more than one setting on the HTIB unit and the sound also is much better, so feel that swapping the cable over has been an improvement on what I had previously."


That sounds interesting.

I have just tried it again and agree that both TV and 9150 (on Tv's Av1) may sound better on ARC compared to Aux which I have been using, thanks. However Tv's Viera Link has to be on for ARC to work, which unpredictably turns BTT370 on and off, apart from probs with Harmony, so its back to Aux.


----------



## BIslander

bluesjunior:


First, the only difference between a Standard and a High Speed HDMI cable is support for 1080p video and 3D. And, even then, a Standard cable will often work with those functions, especially at short distances. (Also, you do not need a better quality cable for 3D. As long as a cable is made to HDMI specifications, it will work as well as any other cable.) Both types of cables support all audio formats. So, the cable from the set top box was not responsible for any of your issues.


Rather, when routing the audio from the set top box through the TV, you were limiting the output to stereo because most TVs will not pass DD 5.1 from HDMI connections. By using an optical connection from the set top box to the receiver, you can get true surround sound.


The Digital Audio Output settings are irrelevant in your setup. They would matter if you were sending audio from the Blu-ray player to another receiver for processing But, you aren't doing that. You are processing the audio locally.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev* /forum/post/21372886
> 
> 
> BIslander, I guess it may be modern films but what sort of programmes tuned on Tv or Pvr are most likely to be in DD 5.1 please?



In the US, most primetime broadcast network shows are done in DD 5.1. Many cable networks also do lots of shows and movies in 5.1.



> Quote:
> re. the interpretation of CPM/bitstream and BD on/off settings, please do go ahead and enlighten us



Those settings control the format of digital audio sent to an external processor. They have no bearing on audio processed by the unit itself.


----------



## idicev

Thanks. This thread discusses 5.1 Tv in UK:-
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1599645


----------



## bluesjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/21373711
> 
> 
> bluesjunior:
> 
> 
> First, the only difference between a Standard and a High Speed HDMI cable is support for 1080p video and 3D. And, even then, a Standard cable will often work with those functions, especially at short distances. (Also, you do not need a better quality cable for 3D. As long as a cable is made to HDMI specifications, it will work as well as any other cable.) Both types of cables support all audio formats. So, the cable from the set top box was not responsible for any of your issues.
> 
> 
> Rather, when routing the audio from the set top box through the TV, you were limiting the output to stereo because most TVs will not pass DD 5.1 from HDMI connections. By using an optical connection from the set top box to the receiver, you can get true surround sound.
> 
> 
> The Digital Audio Output settings are irrelevant in your setup. They would matter if you were sending audio from the Blu-ray player to another receiver for processing But, you aren't doing that. You are processing the audio locally.



Thanks for the reply BIslander, I get it now and have changed the settings back to Bitstream and Off. Been playing around with it this afternoon and the sound is most definitely better, much fuller than the manual super surround setting and it seems to work much better when shifting between ch1 & 2. thanks again for the explanation you as well Idicev.


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/21372714
> 
> 
> ...If your cable box [idicev edit: Foxsat in my case]. is connected with HDMI to the TV, then an optical feed from the set top box to the sound system is the way to go. TVs only pass stereo from HDMI sources. That's true with the TV's optical output and with ARC. Using optical from the cable box will give you DD 5.1, provided the set top box is configured to output DD 5.1 on programs that have it...



According to this advice for getting 5.1 from any HD broadcasts carrying surround sound:-

Have just tried FoxSat -> BTT370 Hdmi1, with _Optical connection from FoxSat -> BTT370_, and BTT370 -> Pana G20 Hdmi2 for video, which only momentarily gives Green screen when BTT is first powered up. Thanks very much for clarifying things.


----------



## idicev

Does anyone have discrete commands or codes for any of the inputs: FM, Aux, ARC, i-Pod, D-In, Hdmi1, Hdmi2, please?


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for clarifying things.



Sure thing. Glad to help.


----------



## beerandchips

Good day ladies and gentlemen. I have the 370 and want to hang my rear surround speakers on the back wall. I am having a hard time finding a bracket that I think will work. I'm not impressed with the little keyhole (or whatever type) the hole is. What are you using to hang your speakers for the 370. I would like model numbers please as this would greatly help me to get the right thing.


Thanks much for your time and I appreciate it.


sn


----------



## jriker1

Looking for advice on speaker stands for the rear speakers of the 770s. They are like 3" x 2.5". Curious what others have successfully used and thoughts on them.


Thanks.


JR


----------



## pannymad

Hi everyone,


I recently bought a Panasonic BTT370 and a VIERA TX-L42E30B and I have a strange problem when listening using the BTT370 5.1 sound via ARC and watching Digital (over air) TV - I get surround sound but no sound through the centre speaker?


I have tested the setup using the BTT370 and the test signal through all speakers is fine, all speakers are connected OK.


Also, when I play a Blu-ray disc all 5.1 speakers play.


But, if I select "Home Cinema" using the Viera Link then the TV speakers mute and the 5.1 BTT370 speakers play - that is, all of them except the centre speaker! (the BTT370 displays "ARC" in its display window)


My connections are:


Aerial (Coaxial)--->TV

TV---->BTT370 (both via ARC HDMI slot)


and that's it!


If I watch TV using the TV speakers then the sound is fine, but if I switch on the Home Cinema (via Viera Link) I can't get that centre speaker working via ARC???


(as I said it DOES work when playing Blu-ray)



any ideas anyone?


p.s. I first noticed the problem when the centre speaker didn't play when I was watching internet TV (BBC Iplayer) but I assumed it was some problem with the internet transmission. but now I realise its an ARC Problem.


p.p.s. I have tried removing, wiggling and reseating the HDMI cable and even tried a different HDMI cable - no difference


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pannymad* /forum/post/21455965
> 
> 
> any ideas anyone?



What audio format is being sent from the TV to the AVR? Does this happen with all programs or just some?


What happens if you use an optical connection from the TV to the receiver instead of ARC?


----------



## pannymad

Not sure what format is coming from the TV - it is using Freeview Digital over the air just using an ordinary TV Aerial but I was watching Jurassic park today and the sound was definitely coming from all four speakers (front left & right plus rear left and right) but not the centre speaker.


I haven't tried an optical cable yet - does it matter what type? I will order one from ebay, I've never used optical so I guess both panasonic units offer support for it?


----------



## BIslander

Your sound system should report what audio format it is receiving from the TV.


Are you applying any surround modes in the Panasonic?


All optical cables are the same.


----------



## pannymad

I'm pretty sure I think I did turn on a surround mode on the tv.


The setup is over at my daughters flat so I will buy an optical cable and have a look at the setup later this evening.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## BIslander

^^

A surround mode on the TV won't affect what gets sent to the sound system. I was asking whether you've engaged a surround mode on the sound system.


----------



## bluesjunior

What I have found with my one is that when you go through the easy setup options under Other on the Home menu, you get the options to choose between either stereo or multi speaker. When you choose the multi speaker option it appears that the centre speaker doesn't work unless it is getting a proper 5.1 signal, hence it works fine when you play a disc in the player. Apparently there aren't many TV stations which do send a proper 5.1 sound signal and they rely on the viewer using one of the various onboard sound options either on the TV or BD Player.


On the Panasonic remote on the bottom there are three black rectangular buttons underneath three coloured ones. These can be used together with the Up/Down/Left/Right/Enter buttons to shift these settings. The left most button on the bottom can be used to shift between Heavy/Normal Bass, and some other sound options I cannot recall at present. The middle one is used to shift between the Auto/stereo/multi channel speakers or you can use the manual setting to shift between 4 or 5 different options of which I found the best one was the Super Surround one. Using this setting the centre speaker works as well as the Front and Rear L/R's. Like you I spent ages fiddling around thinking there was something wrong but I believe that the system is meant to work like that and only plays the centre speaker when it has a proper 5.1 source, other wise you must use one of the simulated 5.1 options on the manual setting. Hope this helps.


----------



## pannymad

Thanks, I still haven't had a chance to test this but I think it might be something to do with the "Sound" setup on the BTT370 like bluesjunior suggests


I read the manual tonight and when I get a chance I will try changing the "sound" set-ups


----------



## BIslander

If the source is DD 5.1, then you should get sound from all six channels. If the source is stereo, then you'll only get the L/R channels and will need to apply a surround mode in the sound system to send audio to the other channels. The unusual symptom in your case is that you say you get sound from the surrounds, but not from the center. I don't know any of modes that would produce that output.


----------



## bluesjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/21461167
> 
> 
> If the source is DD 5.1, then you should get sound from all six channels. If the source is stereo, then you'll only get the L/R channels and will need to apply a surround mode in the sound system to send audio to the other channels. The unusual symptom in your case is that you say you get sound from the surrounds, but not from the center. I don't know any of modes that would produce that output.



If you read my post above you will see that in the set up procedure you have the pick between stereo or multi channel. When you choose Stereo only the L/R Front speakers work and when you choose Multi then the Front and Rear L/R plus the Sub Woofer work. This mode continues until the HTIB receives a true 5.1 or DTS signal when all 6 speakers work together. Previously I had mine set on the pseudo Super Surround manual setting in which the centre speaker does work but found that the front and rear speakers became overloud when you set it to hearing the voice audio from the centre speaker. When not watching a true 5.1 or DTS source I find that there is a better balance of sound from the system when set to the Auto Multi Speaker setting.


----------



## BIslander

Sorry, bluesjunior, but I believe you are mistaken about a silent center channel. Stereo limits the output to L/R. Multi-channel enables sound to all speakers, including the center channel. Take a look at p24 of the manual. If a source is stereo, use the Surround button to select Manual and then choose one of the surround modes. ProLogic II definitely expands stereo to 5.1, including the center channel. I have never heard of a surround mode that ignores the center channel when expanding stereo to 5.1.


----------



## simistef

Hi guys,


Can you please tell me is any of the 370 or 770 models are playing mkv media from samba shares ? Or the media is played only by DLNA ?


Thanks !


----------



## odav99

Hello Everyone


I have just bought a Panasonic BTT370 and have connected it via HDMI (ARC) to a Sony KDL32-713. I am experiencing pretty chronic lip sync issues on all sources, but to varying degrees. If I change the delay to 250ms DVD / Bluray is just about right but broadcasts from Freeview (SD and HD) are then unwatchable as the delay is way way too much.


Has anyone else experienced this and if so how was the problem solved? Also wanted to know if this could be down to the TV rather than the Panasonic?


Any help gratefully received.


Regards


Owen

UK


----------



## gazzy86

Hi i am new to this my son got me the above for a birhday present we managed to get it working the intenet was hard wired it worked fine watching youtube on a big set ,then problem when the kids are on the laptop all wirless you tube dispeares all cheaks the system is fine connections ok we have the fastes internet in our exchange its 30mbs

can anyone help as what to do next


----------



## bluesjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BIslander* /forum/post/21461782
> 
> 
> Sorry, bluesjunior, but I believe you are mistaken about a silent center channel. Stereo limits the output to L/R. Multi-channel enables sound to all speakers, including the center channel. Take a look at p24 of the manual. If a source is stereo, use the Surround button to select Manual and then choose one of the surround modes. ProLogic II definitely expands stereo to 5.1, including the center channel. I have never heard of a surround mode that ignores the center channel when expanding stereo to 5.1.



After your post above I went back to the drawing board so to speak and found that the following may be affecting the sound on this HTIB unit. My TV is the Panasonic TX-P42UT30B model with the same Viera link up as the HTIB. Now when you have the sound system on and open up the TV menu via the TV remote you only get the option under the Sound header to adjust the Headphone volume, all other sound controls are not visible unless you switch off the HTIB unit when you then get the full array. Now when I first got the TV & HTIB I had found this out and set my preferences up on the TV Sound Settings menu on the HDMI-1 channel. Two of the options in this menu are (1) between Stereo/V-Sound/Super V-Sound with stereo being the default and (2) between Analog and Digital with Analog being the default. Anyway after again trying it out with the HTIB on the Dolby Pro-Logic Movie setting and finding that I had no centre channel sound I decided to switch the box off and check the Sound settings on the TV again to see if anything had changed there. I found that the settings were still in effect on HDMI-1 but that HDMI-2 and all the other options, HDMI-3 AV1-2, Composite etc were still on the default setting. With the box off I changed the settings on the HDMI-2 and AV-1 channels to the same as I had set previously on HDMI-1 ie Digital and Super V audio and when I switched on the box to check it found that indeed I now had the middle speaker working properly on the Dolby Pro Logic II Movie setting. As the HDMI-2 connection is the one with the ARC connection I think that having the TV setting on Analog has been the problem. Anyway it appears to all be working fine now and sounds much better with the Dolby setting. I think there has been some confusion between the TV settings and the HTIB settings on the Viera link up causing the problems that people seem to be having with their sound. It maybe worth you others checking out your TV sound settings as well.


----------



## spollard

Hi

I have connected my LG TV to my BTT270 with an HDMI cable and an Optical audio cable (TV doesnt have ARC). when playing Bluerays/cds/IPOD/Radio etc the sound is fantastic. However when i try and watch tv and use the BTT270 speakers for the sound (using the optical audio cable) the volume is very low. Is there a way of 'equalling' the volume levels as it very annoying having to constantly change volume levels when i switch from TV to Blueray etc. Any help would be most welcome! Thanks.


----------



## pannymad

hi everyone,


Sorry for the delay but I finally had time to go round and have another look at the setup - I had even bought an optical cable just in case but....


The problem was the surround mode on the BTT370, when I pressed the "surround" button at the bottom of the HTIB remote to cycle between modes I realised it was set to "multi-channel" (no sound from centre speaker) and when I switched to "standard dolby pro logic" all the speakers jumped into life!


(I think I must had selected multi-channel previously to see if the ipod dock would play through all speakers)


Anyway its all fixed now - thanks for your input guys!


----------



## ayeroof

Hi all,


Perhaps folks here can help. I have a BTT370, and despite some of it's quirks it's a pretty solid unit.


A recent annoyance I discovered is that I loaded a DVD ROM filled with AVIs of various programs (TVs/movies). Upon loading it, I received an error message that the format couldn't be recognized. My old progressive scan DVD player could play these with no problem. I was a bit dissapointed to say the least.


Anyone else encounter this problem/issue?


Thanks


----------



## davidqunt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceVan* /forum/post/20683929
> 
> 
> Hi. Originally I was also disappointed with the picture quality but I have changed some settings on the tv and now it looks fine. Mkv files do work. The reason why your hard drive probably does not work is that it is probably not FAT32 formatted as required by the Panasonic. You can try formatting it in Fat32 and try again. I'm really disappointed that a product released in 2011 only supports fat32. This why I usually steer clear of Panasonic and Sony. But in this case I bought it because of the sound quality which is awesome. But I'm not entirely convinced that this makes up for its other shortcomings.



My 270 plays mkvs fine from a 32gb thumlb drive formatted to ExFAT (although the manual says only FAT supported), but only if the filesize is below 2gb.










I am going to reformat it to FAT32 and see if it will play a mkv file which is up to the 4gb limit and will report back.


It will play mkv files larger than 4gb from my 1.5TB external drive connected to a PC via DNLA server, but playback is very choppy and stuttery, despite being connected via wired network connection through my router) and I haven't been able to solve this - or a separate lip sync issue when playing avi and other video files via DNLA, despite trying various delay settings.


----------



## boardbrtn

Just purchased the 770. I'm confused. I don't want to use my player for Blu Rays, just audio. I have a digital cable going from my TV to the dig. in. If I don't have an HDMI out plugged in and restart the unit, I can't get the machine to play Dig In without putting the HDMI back in. Do I HAVE to have the HDMI in for sound to work?


----------



## PhillyP

Hello, I have the BTT270 connected to a panasonic 42px80u TV. After setting up the home theater it immediately recognized the tv through the viera link and everything turns on/off using my cable box remote. However, the home theater does not always turn back on. Not only does it not turn on from viera link (after the tv turns on first), it wont turn on from it's remote or by pressing the unit's power button. The only way to get it back on is to unplug, then re-plug the unit in. After that it works fine. 8 out of 10 times it powers up, but for some reason, randomly, a few times it will not turn on. Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davidqunt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidqunt* /forum/post/21526743
> 
> 
> My 270 plays mkvs fine from a 32gb thumlb drive formatted to ExFAT (although the manual says only FAT supported), but only if the filesize is below 2gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to reformat it to FAT32 and see if it will play a mkv file which is up to the 4gb limit and will report back.
> 
> 
> It will play mkv files larger than 4gb from my 1.5TB external drive connected to a PC via DNLA server, but playback is very choppy and stuttery, despite being connected via wired network connection through my router) and I haven't been able to solve this - or a separate lip sync issue when playing avi and other video files via DNLA, despite trying various delay settings.



Formatting to FAT32 made no difference whatsoever, still only plays mkv files from USB if they're lower than 2Gb.


Annoying.


Wonder why my machine recognises a USB formatted in ExFAT but doesn't respect the fact that it then supports files greater than 2gb. Am wondering if maybe a previous firmware update did this, perhaps after the manual was released, and maybe the manual then wasn't updated to reflect this?


Anyone know if there are lists of firmware versions and change logs for them anywhere online so I can try and see if anything changed after the manual was produced?


And is it worth contacting Panasonic and asking them to do a firmware update that will allow mkvs greater than 2gb to be played from USB?


And if so, does anyone know how the **** would I go about this?


Help appreciated.


----------



## bobo loring

Earlier in this post people talked about the Home screen being the screen when the HTB was turned on. In my TV setup in the Viera LinkTM, you have the option for your sound to be Theater. This let's the TV turn on your HTB and the HTB Home Screen does not turn on, but instead you have your regular TV viewing. If this has been covered already, I missed that post.


----------



## rc203

Hi All,


I've been googling like mad and I can't find a solution - has anyone here had lip sync issues from all inputs? I spoke to Panasonic Care and they said I needed a new machine- surprise surprise the new one does exactly the same as the old!


I've got a BTT370 connected via HDMI ARC to a Panasonic TXL37E30B TV (all brand new). No other components connected (i.e. consoles/STBs)


Watching digital TV using the TV tuner and in-built speakers is fine, everything matches up nicely.


As soon as the sound goes through the BTT370 there is a slight delay to it to cause lip sync with the audio behind the video. The same goes for BD's/DVDs being played on the BTT370- the audio is late.


I've tried using non-ARC HDMI ports with a separate optical audio cable- no change.


I've tried a more expensive HDMI cable - no change.


I've tried Viera Link On and Off- no change except you can actually hear the delay as an echo if the TV speakers are turned up at the same time as the HTIB.


Audio delay is set to auto- adding any further delay makes it worse.


My rear speakers are about 1m behind the sofa, centre is below TV at 2.5m and front L/R speakers are to either side of the TV and 2.7m away from the sofa. Speakers delays are set as 0.6ms for the centre speaker and 4.6ms for rears.


Any thoughts anyone??


Thanks in advance!


Rob


----------



## idicev

Hi Rob


Since changing the set up to use BTT370's Optical-In input from Tv, with two Pvrs connected to the Tv, we too immediately noticed that lip sync needed adjustment. This was also in spite of the delay in the Sound Menu being left at 'auto'


Are you sure the audio is behind the video? It was hard to be sure and at first it seemed odd to be adding delay in this situation, but in retrospect it must have been the lips 'moving too late' which meant that adding 'delay to the sound' was the answer.


It was reassuring to see how lip synch gradually got better as the setting was increased in stages from 10ms, so in our case this seemed to confirm that this was the right thing to do.


Unlike what you found, changing that 'Auto' setting like this, up to '90ms', (with 0ms in all the speaker settings), has cured it completely, so maybe you could have another go to make sure


Regards

Chris


----------



## rc203

Cheers Chris,


I've actually already tried adding in further delay- it just exacerbates the delay so I'm pretty convinced it's late already.


Rob


----------



## krizbwoy8000

Hi,


I have recently bought a BTT-370 and been seriously struggling for 4-5 days.


I am streaming from my Macbook pro with PS3 media server. When i play movies thats stereo, the sound is of course stereo. But, when i try to play surround with Blue Ray i get a white and crackling noise!?


I suppose it's some settings thats not correct, unfortunately i haven't found a solution for this myself










Have googled everywhere to find a solution - hope someone in here can point me in the right directions!


----------



## jmsnyc

Anyone know why these are not available direct from Panasonic anymore? Are these models discontinued?


----------



## odav99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rc203* /forum/post/21545178
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I've been googling like mad and I can't find a solution - has anyone here had lip sync issues from all inputs? I spoke to Panasonic Care and they said I needed a new machine- surprise surprise the new one does exactly the same as the old!
> 
> 
> I've got a BTT370 connected via HDMI ARC to a Panasonic TXL37E30B TV (all brand new). No other components connected (i.e. consoles/STBs)
> 
> 
> Watching digital TV using the TV tuner and in-built speakers is fine, everything matches up nicely.
> 
> 
> As soon as the sound goes through the BTT370 there is a slight delay to it to cause lip sync with the audio behind the video. The same goes for BD's/DVDs being played on the BTT370- the audio is late.
> 
> 
> I've tried using non-ARC HDMI ports with a separate optical audio cable- no change.
> 
> 
> I've tried a more expensive HDMI cable - no change.
> 
> 
> I've tried Viera Link On and Off- no change except you can actually hear the delay as an echo if the TV speakers are turned up at the same time as the HTIB.
> 
> 
> Audio delay is set to auto- adding any further delay makes it worse.
> 
> 
> My rear speakers are about 1m behind the sofa, centre is below TV at 2.5m and front L/R speakers are to either side of the TV and 2.7m away from the sofa. Speakers delays are set as 0.6ms for the centre speaker and 4.6ms for rears.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts anyone??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Rob



Hello Rob,


I'm in exactly the same boat as you (see earlier post #222) - lip sync issues with sound definitely behind the picture.


I'm also on my second machine as Panasonic explained that the first one was definitely faulty!


Second one will be going back aswell and I think I'll look at another brand.


Have you got any further solving your issue?


Cheers


Owen


----------



## ChristopherN

I have the BTT370 set up with a wireless connection and have been able to view Netflix fine. Recently I noticed I am no longer getting Audio when watching any Netflix content. HDMI 1 input (a Directv box) works fine. Sound is great. Disc playback is fine. Sound is great. Speaker test checks fine all are working. Any ideas where I should look for the possible cause?


Edit: Found a post on another site that said to unplug. Sure enough. Unplugged, reconnected and Netflix sound has returned. Now the lip sync is a big issue. More reading on that to do...


----------



## dta1984

Hey guys, just bought a BTT 370 and got it hooked up last night to my 50" S2 Panny TV. Everything works good, and powers up together (though there is a slight delay from the htib unit). I noticed today that when everything is first turned on, and the tv picture comes up as well as the sound, there is a brief cut out in the sound after being on approx 30seconds. It lasts maybe 2 seconds, then the sound is normal and never happens again. Anyone else experience this? Thinking maybe there is a setting somewhere or something. My setup is this;

HMDI ARC TV - HDMI ARC on HTIB

HDMI TWC Cable box - HDMI in on HTIB

No optical audio cable (do i need this?)

Thanks!


----------



## maddog510

Is anyone have problems with Viera Cast? The icons load really slow & when trying to watch Hulu Plus, the video & audio breaks up & stutters.


----------



## maddog510

I have a wireless N router linked to my 770 but when I go into wireless settings in the 770 it shows that It's connecting @ Wireless G instead of wireless N & it shows in the instruction manual that this unit has wireless N built in. I have other Wireless N devices linked to the router & they run @ N speeds like they're suppose to. I've contacted Panasonic several times about this but they've been 0 help.


----------



## jciepiela

I own a TC-P55ST30 with a DISH DVR and a PS3 connected with no sound system yet. So I have been researching the BTT370 and 770 to bring sound and 3D Blu-rays into the picture. I know the PS3 does 3d and Blu-ray, so should I just look for a home theater setup without a Blu-ray player or if the 370 or 770 better at 3D then the PS3?



Thanks


----------



## tigermad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev* /forum/post/21376856
> 
> 
> Does anyone have discrete commands or codes for any of the inputs: FM, Aux, ARC, i-Pod, D-In, Hdmi1, Hdmi2, please?



Anyone for the above?


----------



## dta1984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dta1984* /forum/post/21601351
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just bought a BTT 370 and got it hooked up last night to my 50" S2 Panny TV. Everything works good, and powers up together (though there is a slight delay from the htib unit). I noticed today that when everything is first turned on, and the tv picture comes up as well as the sound, there is a brief cut out in the sound after being on approx 30seconds. It lasts maybe 2 seconds, then the sound is normal and never happens again. Anyone else experience this? Thinking maybe there is a setting somewhere or something. My setup is this;
> 
> HMDI ARC TV - HDMI ARC on HTIB
> 
> HDMI TWC Cable box - HDMI in on HTIB
> 
> No optical audio cable (do i need this?)
> 
> Thanks!



Just seeing if anyone else has had this issue with a brief cut out in sound upon startup?


----------



## bluesjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dta1984* /forum/post/21611726
> 
> 
> Just seeing if anyone else has had this issue with a brief cut out in sound upon startup?



I have a similar set up to you. HDMI II ARC TV - HDMI ARC HTIB, HDMI I TV-Virgin Cable Box. I also have an optical cable from the virgin box to the HTIB optical. My TV & HTIB are Viera linked and I had problems with the sound until I found that on my Panasonic TV I had to set each channels ie HDMI 1,2,3 + TV and AV sound settings individually. The defaults are set to Analog and need to be set to digital. I also needed to switch off the HTIB in order to access the full sound channel menu on the TV. When the HTIB is on it limits the access to the Sound settings to headphone access only. Some people on this thread have complained about no sound from the middle speaker while watching TV progs. I found that after I did the above then all the built in HTIB sound settings Like Dolby Plus etc worked as they should.


----------



## tacos

Those of you with the 770 would you recommend this for a small apartment or is this thing too much of a headache? Only thing that worries me is the lip sync problem. Thanks


----------



## tacos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tacos* /forum/post/21627661
> 
> 
> Those of you with the 770 would you recommend this for a small apartment or is this thing too much of a headache? Only thing that worries me is the lip sync problem. Thanks



I believe I would go in a different direction if I were you!


----------



## BrnG

I everyone,


Is it possible to connect our btt370 to a typical analog stereo input (one like the "aux" from the btt370 input)?


The idea is to play the btt370 sound on another sound system with this input.


Any workaround?


Thank you.


PS: sorry if this has already been discussed. If yes please let me know.


----------



## tacos

Could someone with the 770 try the following hack and let me know if it works. Its a region free hack and is working on Panasonic Blu ray players. It was taken from over at Dvdtalk. Thanks


All the information I have found on the internet has indicated that this player can only play Region B and C discs with a mod chip, with no remote solutions available. This is not the case!


All you need to do is load up the disc. When the message pops up that says the disc will only play in a Region B or C player pops up, press "stop" on the remote control. Then press "1" on the remote, followed by "enter." This will bypass the message and load up the disc to play normally.


Hard to believe that there's such a simple solution available. I'm assuming this works on the DMP-BD80 as well and possibly other Panasonic player.


----------



## arealhighlander

Recently bought here in the UK the BTT370, I too am struggling to get the device to recognise any USB drives.


Has anyone successfully found a make/model of USB drive that the unit will work with?


The documentation says it should work on any USB 2.0 spec drive up to 2TB in size in FAT or FAT32 format. I've tried 3 different types so far with no success.


----------



## atfree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigermad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for the above?



I have a Logitech Harmony One.....their support had to do a special software program to get it recognize my 370 inputs because many of the inputs are on one toggle button...apparently no discrete commands exist.


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atfree* /forum/post/21664930
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Harmony One.....their support had to do a special software program to get it recognize my 370 inputs because many of the inputs are on one toggle button...apparently no discrete commands exist.



Interested to hear that but could you explain about the details and why you found it was necessary?


I found that :-

... commands provided in the v.7.7.0 software database corresponded to the buttons on the original remote,

... BBT 370 has a loop of input commands which are 'bumped' by 'inputRadio/ExtIn/iPod',

... this all fits and works with method 1 for Harmony input selection.


At start up, BTT 370 goes to 'Home' but the last input is remembered so issuing an 'inputRadio/ExtIn/iPod' command accesses the input loop and sets the input, say at the remembered D-In which is suitable for optical input from the Tv...unless you want to do this manually at start up, you need to add a few delays and that command to the start of the first activity e.g. 'WatchTv(1st)'.


Thereafter, if the Tv is used as the hub for the other components, input 'D-in' does not need to be changed when switching between them (method 1 being a little slow)


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrnG* /forum/post/21644004
> 
> 
> Is it possible to connect our btt370 to a typical analog stereo input (one like the "aux" from the btt370 input)?...The idea is to play the btt370 sound on another sound system with this input...Any workaround?



Hi. Yes this should be fine, and am not sure why a workaround might be needed.


In practice you just press the 'inputRadio/ExtIn/iPod' button to go to the next input in the input-loop until you get to the 'Aux' setting, when btt370 would output the Analog sound from the stereo audio leads.

Regards


----------



## atfree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interested to hear that but could you explain about the details and why you found it was necessary?
> 
> 
> I found that :-
> 
> ... commands provided in the v.7.7.0 software database corresponded to the buttons on the original remote,
> 
> ... BBT 370 has a loop of input commands which are 'bumped' by 'inputRadio/ExtIn/iPod',
> 
> ... this all fits and works with method 1 for Harmony input selection.
> 
> 
> At start up, BTT 370 goes to 'Home' but the last input is remembered so issuing an 'inputRadio/ExtIn/iPod' command accesses the input loop and sets the input, say at the remembered D-In which is suitable for optical input from the Tv...unless you want to do this manually at start up, you need to add a few delays and that command to the start of the first activity e.g. 'WatchTv(1st)'.
> 
> 
> Thereafter, if the Tv is used as the hub for the other components, input 'D-in' does not need to be changed when switching between them (method 1 being a little slow)



I have 3devices connected: DVR to HDMI 1, PS3 to HDMI 2, Wii to Aux, plus Listen to Radio. I, nor Logitech support, could ever get the toggles to work correctly between activities since one button on 370 remote toggles some inputs while others (BD, IPod) have dedicated buttons. They finally did their special "mixed method" program for me. All works fine now.


----------



## arealhighlander

I am really struggling to get my BTT370 to play or recognise any video formats. I have got a sample of MPG AVI and MKV files and have been trying them via streaming, USB stick and even burning them onto a disk and playing off there.


My DivV and MKV files can be seen on USB and disk but when you play you get nothing, the counter stays at 00:00:00, and bkank screen.


I have found some AVI files that will stream (but wont play if put on USB or on disk) but I have no sound on any of them. The same AVi file will stream to my Panasonic TV no problem!


The only thing I can get the 370 to play is Blu ray disks. But I bought it to be able to play these other format files.


----------



## idicev

Thanks _atfree_.


Well done that's sounds brilliant, and well done Harmony Support for fixing things up. I found support absolutely excellent too, and far better than one had any right to expect. On the other hand some complain that support doesn't help...


Fantastic result, even though in the end it's only a remote







, but what joy and how useful when everything works! Full marks to Harmony - there's nothing to touch it


----------



## mastermind52

Use Mediainfo and check for Header striping then use MKVMerge to remove it.I had the same problem now all my movies play as they should.


----------



## arealhighlander

After having spent a day trying to get different formats to work (event putting a sample of each format on a USB stick, a DVD and streaming) I was struggling to get any to work.


I stuck in a Blu Ray disk and played it to make sure that was still working, went for dinner, came back tried one more time - and everything played.


MP3s, AVIs, MKVs, the lot.


I have No idea why they have started working or why playing a Blu Ray would have sorted it it.


I hate electronics


----------



## idicev

Wasn't really satisfied with auto-lip-sync so started adjusting the delay, but it was hard to decide where to leave it.


Tv's lip sync with its own speakers seemed quite satisfactory, and noticeably better than after adjusting BTT speakers by eye. Problem was that we just couldn't decide which way the BTT was 'out'.


Using the TV speaker's sync as a benchmark, running BTT's output and TV's speakers together helped to discover the best setting by ear, when the echo was minimized at sound delay 130ms.


The 'echo effect' couldn't be eliminated but repeatably got worse either side of the best setting, which seems to show that doing it by ear is a good method.


----------



## mastermind52

Got a BTT270. Does anyone know how to get it to display usb hdd files alphabeticaly instead of date created . At the moment i have to delete and recopy all files to show alphabeticaly and its takes ages.


----------



## bootoo256

Hi everyone,

First message on AVS Forum ever










I have a quick question I need to clarify ASAP following the installation of the Home theater above (Hope I am in the right section







)


I have done all the initial instal and am planning to use the HDMI in for both my cable Box + Mediacenter.


So far, with the media center, I have only been able to get Stereo to work hence my horrible doubt...


Has any of you guys manage to get a *5.1 sound out of home theatre using and HDMI in* and not the built in DVD/Blue ray player???


If the anser is No, this goes back directly where it cam from and I take my money back.

Thanks in advance for your answer and just in cae you wonder, I have upgraded to the Firmware 1.5 already.

Bye


----------



## BrnG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev* /forum/post/21665297
> 
> 
> Hi. Yes this should be fine, and am not sure why a workaround might be needed.
> 
> 
> In practice you just press the 'inputRadio/ExtIn/iPod' button to go to the next input in the input-loop until you get to the 'Aux' setting, when btt370 would output the Analog sound from the stereo audio leads.
> 
> Regards



Hello and thanks for the reply.


I'm not quite sure you understood the problem or maybe I didn't understand your reply.


I'd like to connect the btt370 to a system that has RCA (stereo analog) as inputs. Since the "Aux" from btt370 is a input and not output as I needed. So, is there any way to connect the btt370 to a RCA input of other system?


For example, I want to output the Ipod or the FM radio of the btt370 to a RCA input system... Is it possible??


Thank you


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrnG* /forum/post/21714187
> 
> 
> Hello and thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure you understood the problem or maybe I didn't understand your reply.
> 
> 
> I'd like to connect the btt370 to a system that has RCA (stereo analog) as inputs. Since the "Aux" from btt370 is a input and not output as I needed. So, is there any way to connect the btt370 to a RCA input of other system?
> 
> 
> For example, I want to output the Ipod or the FM radio of the btt370 to a RCA input system... Is it possible??
> 
> 
> Thank you



Apologies - the former was the case, and thanks for coming back










It does not look as if stereo sound can be output from BTT370 directly to RCA but you might consider experimenting with using 'Hdmi out' to get sound to the TV, and then take it from the Tv via the headphone socket or RCA terminals.


What do I know but P.39 of the BTT370 manual gives a couple of hints that this might be a possiblity

_"TV / Device Connection:-


....HDMI Audio Output

This setting selects whether or not to output audio from

HDMI.

≥ Audio will be output through the system's speakers when

"Off" is selected.


HDMI Standby Pass-Through

Even if this unit is in standby mode, a device connected

with this unit can output videos and sound to the TV.

Moreover, you can switch the HDMI input terminal by

pressing [EXT-IN] on the remote control.

≥ Sound will not be output from this unit's speakers......"
_


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bootoo256* /forum/post/21699485
> 
> 
> ...I have done all the initial instal and am planning to use the HDMI in for both my cable Box + Mediacenter.
> 
> 
> So far, with the media center, I have only been able to get Stereo to work hence my horrible doubt...
> 
> 
> Has any of you guys manage to get a 5.1 sound out of home theatre using and HDMI in and not the built in DVD/Blue ray player???...



Hi bootoo56. We are using the Tv as the hub for a couple of PVRs, one of which is FoxSat HDR which can receive the fancy sound that comes with some HiDef Tv broadcasts, when a 'DD' symbol appears with 'digital' on the screen. When this symbol is displayed the 5 speakers seem to give better surround sound, which is most noticeable when watching action films.


The subject of 5.1 sound is full of jargon and seems quite complicated, but some formats are sometimes said not to be transmissible by Hdmi. Also most broadcasts do not make 5.1 sound available anyway so there is less to worry about.


On the other hand BTTs have settings which can reproduce stereo sound as 5.1 from stereo sound, so that all the speakers work. We use Digital-In (for optical from Tv) and 'Manual - Dolby Pro Logic II - Music' (or Cinema, to which it may automatically switch for some films) which seems to work fine and when the Dolby symbol shows the sound is noticeably more dramatic.


Although our Tv (hub) is connected to the BTT370 by Hdmi _and_ optical for the sound, the FoxSat is connected first to the Tv by _Hdmi_, so the 5.1 sound seems to be getting down the Hdmi cable ok.


----------



## BrnG

Thanks for the quick reply.










My next step is to try exactly what's described in that manual page and verify what happens and at which conditions it applies.


I'll post the results of this experiment.


Thanks for the support


----------



## tacos

Anyone with the 770 care to share your sound settings/speaker settings? I received this earlier in the week and I'm about to start playing with it. Was curious if someone who has a good setup wanted to help me out?


Anyone using speaker stands for the back speakers? Care to recommend some stands? Thanks for any help.


----------



## beerandchips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tacos* /forum/post/21720576
> 
> 
> Anyone with the 770 care to share your sound settings/speaker settings? I received this earlier in the week and I'm about to start playing with it. Was curious if someone who has a good setup wanted to help me out?
> 
> 
> Anyone using speaker stands for the back speakers? Care to recommend some stands? Thanks for any help.



I ordered the "Atlantic Satellite 77305018 2 Speaker Stands (Black)" from amazon.com for the back speakers. They are $34.24 right now. They worked for me and they are the right price.


Good luck.


sn


----------



## Forkster

Hey guys,


I have a BT-230 and just after upgrading my firmware to 1.76(I think or 74) - the player won't play BLU-RAY but it will play DVD. Any idea WTH is going on? Bluray laser kaput? If so, how expensive to fix?


----------



## tacos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beerandchips* /forum/post/21742966
> 
> 
> I ordered the "Atlantic Satellite 77305018 2 Speaker Stands (Black)" from amazon.com for the back speakers. They are $34.24 right now. They worked for me and they are the right price.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> sn



Thank you. I'm liking the looks of these. I've narrowed it down to these and some similar that kind of hover over. Which I'm not sure would even make a difference. 50 dollar difference at that.


----------



## Graeme355

I recently got a set of digital headphones and was wondering if there was any way to connect them.

the headphones have a digitital optical input.

can i use the digital audio out to use this and if so how

Cheers


----------



## mikelfann

can i alter the usb format on my panasonic home theatre sound system sc-btt27o? thankyou for any help on this!


----------



## Paul JB

I have an LG 42LW500T But I cant get the ARC to work with my Panasonic blu ray home cinema BTT270. The panasonic shows ARC on the display and the tv has ARC set to ON but no sound at all? Any ideas?


----------



## Paul JB

I have an LG 42LW500T But I cant get the ARC to work with my Panasonic blu ray home cinema BTT270. The panasonic shows ARC on the display and the tv has ARC set to ON but no sound at all? Any ideas?


----------



## atfree

Just got a new 370, replaced a 2-yr old 230 model. So, far very impressed with sound especially from the surrounds. Much more enveloping sound field compared to the 230. Also love the dual HDMI inputs which allowed me to get rid of optical cables from my Directv HDDVR and my PS3.


Was initially annoyed with the HOME screen but found if I enabled the VieraLink between the 370 and my Panny ST30 TV, it passes the Home screen and goes directly to the HDMI input. Great!


Picture quality with TV is great but Blu-Ray is where it really shines. SIMPLY STUNNING.


So far, extremely pleased plus I got it for less than $300 on EBay, brand new open box (it was missing the remote but I use a Harmony One so no big deal).


----------



## stratoboom

hi all!

just got my 370.


i have two big problems

*first problem*


i have ps3 on HT hdmi1 and sky on tv hdm1 (d-in from sky to ht) .

370 conncted in hdmi 2 ARC on tv (panny vt 30).


with viera link on, and hdmi control on in ps3 settings, ARC dosen't work anymore.


it seems like tv doesn't understand to wich device send audio...

under control viera link menu i see "Home cinema" and "ps3".

if i disable PS3, ARC works fine, but to use PS3 i have to select everytime hdmi 2 input on tv and hdmi 1 on 370 (very long....).


is there anybody with my same config?

*second problem*


i use 2 dlna server

ps3 and servioo


my 370 doesn't see anything (instead my vt30 see all servers).

370 goes on internet (viera cast...)

i use cable conncetion


any advice?


----------



## ipodUser

Hi All,


Great site here...I've been learning heaps. A quick question...I have a BTT370 and want to play my iPod/iPhone from it's 3.5mm jack in through the 370's Aux input via 3.5mm to RCA cable. I want to do this so i done have to have the TV on see see palylists...etc and jsut want to used the iPhone menu.


When I connect like this the sound is really muffled and not clear. I've tried this on other brand HT's and have no issues.


Is theer a specific menu setting I need to change...or is it not possible to play an iPod via the Aux input???


Rgs


----------



## atfree

Why not play the IPod via the dock on the BTT370 using the IPod function on the remote? Assuming you're 370 is connected to a TV, you have full access to Playlists, etc on the IPod. That's how I play mine thru my 370.


----------



## ipodUser

Hi atfree,


Agreed, the iPod works fine via the dock. However, if i'm just listening to music, it seems a waste to have the TV turned on as well, just to read through menus.


----------



## maniek12345

Hi All. I have SC-BTT370. BR/DVD - video and voice is great.....but mp3, tv (optical cabl).....My quastion: Does SC-BTT370 have manual equalizer? Manual treble, tons?


----------



## maniek12345

I conected HD Player to SC-BTT370 (HDMI cable) and play mkv file (with DTS or DTS-MA or TrueHD). Sound is somthing like "stereo": work only front and soundwoofer. Where is problem: configuration HD player or SC-BTT370? Signal Dolby Digital work fine.


----------



## BIslander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maniek12345* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I conected HD Player to SC-BTT370 (HDMI cable) and play mkv file (with DTS or DTS-MA or TrueHD). Sound is somthing like "stereo": work only front and soundwoofer. Where is problem: configuration HD player or SC-BTT370? Signal Dolby Digital work fine.



Lots of these Panasonic HTIBs do not decode DTS from external sources, only from their own internal players.


----------



## maniek12345

Its bad...but maybe new version firmware something changing. Quick question (SC-BTT370)

1. DVD Upscaling - I must turn on something in menu? Or its automatic?

2. Somebody use new firmaware 1.5?


----------



## beerandchips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maniek12345* /forum/post/21913902
> 
> 
> 2. Somebody use new firmaware 1.5?



Am I missing something here? The Panasonic website lists the latest version as 1.38.


sn


----------



## ipodUser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ipodUser* /forum/post/21900306
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Great site here...I've been learning heaps. A quick question...I have a BTT370 and want to play my iPod/iPhone from it's 3.5mm jack in through the 370's Aux input via 3.5mm to RCA cable. I want to do this so i done have to have the TV on see see palylists...etc and jsut want to used the iPhone menu.
> 
> 
> When I connect like this the sound is really muffled and not clear. I've tried this on other brand HT's and have no issues.
> 
> 
> Is theer a specific menu setting I need to change...or is it not possible to play an iPod via the Aux input???
> 
> 
> Rgs



Update;


Just as a follow up FYI.I've resolved the issue by connecting to the BT337 Aux input from the iPod 30 pin connector rather than its 3.5mm earphone jack. To do this I used an RCA x2 to 30pin adapter cable.



I can now listen to the iPod iPhone through the BT337 without having to turn on the actual TV.


----------



## fulhamx5

anyone knows 2012 panasonic btt490 ?

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model...490?t=overview 


thank u


----------



## atfree

The 370 & 770 are both part of the 2011 model line. Only differences are tall boys with 770 and it comes with wireless rear speaker setup while with 370 requires a add-on receiver for wireless rears.


I have 370 with wireless add-on and love it!


2012 models are 190 & 490 series.


----------



## BenJF3

Have used a few of these for customer installs and am finding that the Achilles Heel of the units are the lack of discreet input switching. Why on Earth Panasonic didn't include this with these is beyond me. I've done three 770 installs assuming VieraLink would handle everything seeing as how the TV was a matched Panny Plasma. However, once you throw a cable box into the mix with an HDMI input through the unit you are screwed. I almost always use Harmony remotes for complete control because the customer wants one button access, but the input switching almost always gets thrown off. If they simply updated the firmware to accommodate discreet input it would go a long way. As it stands I will no longer be using or recommending these systems unless the customer has OTA only. It just complicates things for the person that doesn't want to use multiple remotes.


----------



## idicev

Hi


Re. the problem of Input selection


Although there are no discrete input commands available if you have a universal remote with macro support the Home screen and Direction arrow commands for BTT270/370/770 commands can serve when they are combined in a sequence.


e.g. to select input 'DIG-IN' from any other input:-


HT Macro:

Exit> [pause, if needed]> Direction UP> Direction LEFT> ENTER> Direction RIGHT> ENTER


This gets you to Dig-In


Regards


----------



## idicev

PS

Re Pana BTT-SC Home Theatre Input _Selection Macro_

This uses the Home screen and controls for BluRay without needing to show the cursor and navigating the pages on screen


EXAMPLE
For Harmony 650 Universal Remote

These are the [PanaBluRayHomeTheatre] commands added to the start of a 'WatchTv'-type activity "Restore DIG-IN Input",

in effect constructing a macro which succeeds in selecting DIG-IN input from any other input state, but any remote which can deliver macros could be used to do the same:-


EXIT> Pause 2 seconds> Direction UP> Direction LEFT> SELECT> Pause 1 second> Direction RIGHT> SELECT


----------



## idicev

PPS


To change BTT-270/370/770 inputs using Harmony activities

Clearly you need to turn off the Harmony's own auto switching attempts for BluRay, perhaps by designating the same input to each activity, and as usual turn off CE switching such as Viera link on all boxes


Then at the start of each Activity set the BluRay input by adding BluRay commands to the start of each one as appropriate:-


For DIG-IN input, as above

EXIT> Pause 2 seconds> Direction UP> Direction LEFT> SELECT> Pause 1 second> Direction RIGHT> SELECT


For HDMi1 Input,

EXIT> Pause 2 seconds> Direction UP> Direction LEFT> SELECT> Pause 1 second> SELECT


For HDMi2 Input

EXIT> Pause 2 seconds> Direction UP> Direction LEFT> SELECT> Pause 1 second> Direction LEFT> SELECT


For AUX Input

EXIT> Pause 2 seconds> Direction UP> Direction LEFT> SELECT> Pause 1 second> Direction UP> SELECT


For ARC Input

EXIT> Pause 2 seconds> Direction UP> Direction LEFT> SELECT> Pause 1 second> DirectionDOWN> SELECT


For iPod Input

EXIT> Pause 2 seconds> Direction DOWN> SELECT


etc.


----------



## idicev

PPPS

Incidentally this also deals with the problem of getting 'Home' when the BTT BluRay is first turned on, providing you use a special "Watch Tv 1st" activity with 25secs added first to the start, before setting the BTT input


----------



## idicev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread/270#post_22134581
> 
> 
> PPPS
> 
> Incidentally this also deals with the problem of getting 'Home' when the BTT BluRay is first turned on, providing you use a special "Watch Tv 1st" activity with 25secs added first to the start, before setting the BTT input


That applies only if the mains power was switched off, otherwise this delay needs only to be in the region of two or three seconds


----------



## maddog510

I just updated the firmware on my 770 to version 1.56 from 1.50. Is there any improvements or changes?


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idicev*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread/270#post_22134680
> 
> 
> That applies only if the mains power was switched off, otherwise this delay needs only to be in the region of two or three seconds



Thanks for all the replies - I always have a 25-30 second startup hold so the Internet connection gets established anyway. I may use your timings to reset this.


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconjason*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread#post_20208063
> 
> 
> If anyone is debating on whether to get one of these or not.... stop hesitating and buy one! I had strong reservations about buying an HTIB but after spending an hour or so with this hooked up, I am glad I did! The sound quality and power is superb, even with regular HD television. The one qualm I would have is that the two wireless surround speakers are a little weak.
> 
> 
> There are some new 3D controls in the control panel which help improve the 3D image. I have yet to try the 2D to 3D conversion during regular DVD playback. *The system can be upgraded to 7.1 if you choose to do so, with the purchase of 2 extra speakers.* The sub and side speakers are fully customizable and there are also a few presets you can choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> I played the first few minutes of The Other Guys Bluray which has a police chase scene at the beginning to fully test the sound system and its spectacular, picture from the BD player was very crisp, colors vibrant and accurate, no picture issues at all.. the sub had my floor vibrating and shaking. Same with the Avatar 3D Bluray.... amazing picture quality and the sound quality of Avatar is theater-like!
> 
> 
> 
> I havent fully tested/checked everything yet, so if anyone has any questions or want me to check something, feel free to ask and Ill do my best to answer!



Can anyone comment on how to do this? I am forced to take one of these in because the end user just can't seem to get a handle on the input switching and the unit performs badly with Harmony 900 (see previous threads). I have a customer with an older unit that is hardwired 7.1 and he might like the updates for this one such as Netflix and Wi-Fi. I'm wondering how it can be done. The manual was of no help for setting up a 7.1 configuration. I assume you use the wireless with the wired, but the manual says this can't be done. Is anyone using this in 7.1 mode?


----------



## whipit

Here's the manual for the FX71 rear receiver.

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/sh-fx71?support 


On the unit it has a three way switch that says surround, left and right.


And of course you'll need two rear wireless units.


Then there's some paring instructions in the manual to do after it's hooked up.


I'm using the 5.1 mode on a BT370 and won't be upgrading since this is just for a bedroom.


----------



## whipit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread/270#post_22201843
> 
> 
> I just updated the firmware on my 770 to version 1.56 from 1.50. Is there any improvements or changes?



I went to the support page and they list the 1.38 update, lol. So no info on the update there. I don't use it much and just updated yesterday so not sure if I'll see any changes.


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whipit*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread/270#post_22254590
> 
> 
> Here's the manual for the FX71 rear receiver.
> http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/sh-fx71?support
> 
> On the unit it has a three way switch that says surround, left and right.
> 
> And of course you'll need two rear wireless units.
> 
> Then there's some paring instructions in the manual to do after it's hooked up.
> 
> I'm using the 5.1 mode on a BT370 and won't be upgrading since this is just for a bedroom.



That's what I figured and I do have access to a second wireless rear system. Seems a bit convoluted and I will certainly not be using these style systems any more.


----------



## davidqunt

Ok, I am now officially enraged at Panasonic as I am unable to play back mkv files, and now Avis, from my NAS (Western Digital MyBook Live) to my BTT-270 via DNLA.


I have the latest Twonky (7.0.9) installed on the NAS so it's not a problem on the NAS side.


The NAS is wired by ethernet to the router and I am positive its not a network issue, either - 100mb connection and wireless N AND all my household networked devices (PC, laptop, TIVO, 2 iPhones, ipad, Android smartphone and a netbook) are all simultaneously or otherwise performing flawlessly (wired and wireless), as is all other network functionality on the BTT-270. No connection drops on any of them, EVER.


YET THE EXACT SAME FILES PLAY WITHOUT ANY ****ING PROBLEM VIA USB THUMB DRIVE!!!!


Unless they're over 2Gb in size, that is.


These SAME FILES also played to an extent via DNLA from an external USB HDD connected to a PC, albeit very choppily and out of sync, even files over 2Gb in size!


This artificial limitation is a **** state of affairs.


Is there ANYTHING I can do to resolve this?


And if not, since the BTT-270 can read these files from USB then surely there is no technical reason why Panasonic can't fix this with a firmware update?


Is it worth asking them?


Any advice appreciated - thanks in advance!


----------



## whipit

Don't know why you are mad at panasonic. This series does not support DLNA. I looked for it on my 370 the other day and nothing, and it's not listed on the site.

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/SC-BTT370?t=specs&support#tabs 


My 110 BD player does support it but it's a bit limited compared to my ST30 tv.


----------



## davidqunt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whipit*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread/300#post_22317831
> 
> 
> Don't know why you are mad at panasonic. This series does not support DLNA. I looked for it on my 370 the other day and nothing, and it's not listed on the site.
> http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/SC-BTT370?t=specs&support#tabs
> 
> My 110 BD player does support it but it's a bit limited compared to my ST30 tv.



My friend, I am not a liar. The BTT-270 DOES support DLNA. The spec in the manual says so.


DLNA works on my machine with music and photos, and even plays DVD video. Only mkv and avi do not work. Yet they do off USB.


This is a Panasonic issue, I assure you, HENCE WHY I AM MAD AT THEM.


----------



## whipit

This is a USA based site and our systems don't have the DLNA function but I found out that the European units do. Sorry I didn't know they supported that. I can understand your frustration about the broken service.


Another feature missing is the front usb port, the only one it has is on the back.


----------



## cyberguy

Hi


Can someone please tell me which one of the below is USA version? What is the difference between these versions?


SC-BTT370EB

SC-BTT370EG

SC-BTT370EP

SC-BTT370GN

SC-BTT370P

SC-BTT370PC

SC-BTT370PX


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leslie Dyke

Very glad I found this thread!


Hi, I got the 370 about a year ago (in the UK) and it's perfect (well the digital sound card degraded or something and it had to be replaced but apart from that it's been perfect), but I'm having issues connecting my Mac Mini to the HDMI inputs. Once connected, every 2-5 seconds the picture suddenly drops, as if it's lost signal (it goes through the whole "HDMI 1 - WIDE - 1080p" before the picture suddenly comes on again, but it's literally constant. I don't get more than 5 seconds of picture before it happens again. I restarted the Mini and the funny thing is whilst it is starting up (as in on the white screen with the Apple logo) the picture remains on, but as soon as I get to the login screen it starts to drop out again. I apparently can't get surround sound from my Mac Mini (2011 model) any other way, and both the Mac and the 370 are fully updated to the latest firmware. Does anyone else know of an issue like this? I don't have another Apple product to test it with, but my mum's Windows laptop works perfectly with it so it's obviously not the 370 itself.


Any help would be incredibly appreciated!


----------



## Doders

hi!


Just wondering if there is any way to connect external speakers to the BTT770. We would like to play from the system while outside. Appreciate any help! thanks


----------



## atfree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doders*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread/300#post_23618610
> 
> 
> hi!
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is any way to connect external speakers to the BTT770.  We would like to play from the system while outside.  Appreciate any help! thanks



because of the proprietary connectors, not easily or inexpensively. The only way i know is:


1. Get another SH-FX71 wireless receiver ($100 at Amazon)


2. Get two additional speakers 


3. Get 2 of the Panasonic proprietary speaker wire w/ connectors (from either Panasonic support or Ebay)


Hook it all up and plug receiver into outdoor outlet. The receiver will connect to the 770 and you'll have it. Pricey but the only way I know to do it.


----------



## lovestye

The 270 is shipping from Amazon and the 370 from some Amazon resellers. thank you


----------



## calstudios

Anyone having problems with BR discs freezing and/or not playing properly? I've tried three different discs and all three freeze before not too long. The the whole system slows to a halt and I have to turn it off. I thought it was certain discs but it seems like it's a unit issue.


----------



## bluesjunior

I have a Panasonic SC-BTT270 3D Blu-Ray 5.1 sound, Home Theatre in a Box player running through a Panasonic TX-P42UT30 3D TV set. The TV has a built in HD DVB tuner but I use my Virgin cable HD Box for all my TV usage. The Blu-Ray player only has the one HDMI socket which is also ARC capable. The TV has 3 HDMI sockets of which only number 2 is ARC capable. The Virgin HD digibox also has just the one HDMI socket which is not ARC capable. I have an HDMI-ARC lead running from the Blu-Ray player to HDMI 2 and this is set to the ARC setting instead of the Digital Optical one. I also have an HDMI lead running from HDMI 1 on the TV to the HDMI connection of the Virgin digibox which also has an Optical lead running from it to the Blu-Ray player optical socket. While going through the Blu-Ray players Settings menu I noticed in the sound screen the options for Bitstream or PCM sound on three different options and a box below explaining that if I chose PCM then I should switch on or off the bottom box which I can't remember the name of the option now.

While going through my various sound options on all three units I noticed in the Virgin digibox sound and vision settings that the vision setting was set at 720 and as the TV is 1080 capable I changed this accordingly, also the sound setting was set at Stereo which I changed to Dolby but when I went back to the TV I found that I had 5.1 sound on all the normal channels but the only HD channel with any sound at all was ITV1. The only way the to correct this I found was to go into the Virgin box settings and change the audio setting back to Stereo, when I did this I had sound on all TV channels. The sound setting I use on the Blu-Ray player is Digital Dolby II Movie and I will hasten to say that sound comes through all 5 speakers and the sub woofer when watching TV even though it is set on stereo in the Virgin box.

It all appears to work as it should but I still have a doubt and with the multitude of sound and vision options I have in the TV, Blu-Ray and Digibox I thought I should ask here for some advice into how to set it all up to enjoy the optimum sound experience with what I have and also whether I should use the Bitstream or PCM option. Thanks in advance for any help/advice offered.


----------



## James Rye


Does anyone know the IR code to make the DVD playback region free?


----------



## maddog510

So Panasonic released a software update for the 370 & 770 yesterday. It's now running version 1.59. I figured this thing would never receive another software update since this is the 1st update in months!


----------



## atfree

Same here....I thought updates were over for my 370. It says the update included a Netflix update. I was hoping it might update to the new separate user accounts for family accounts but after logging into Netflix on the 370 I can't see any difference.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atfree*  /t/1305074/official-panasonic-bt270-370-770-owners-thread/300_100#post_24589749
> 
> 
> Same here....I thought updates were over for my 370. It says the update included a Netflix update. I was hoping it might update to the new separate user accounts for family accounts but after logging into Netflix on the 370 I can't see any difference.


I wish this update addressed what audio can be inputted to the HDMI jacks. Would really like it if it accepted Dolby Digital Plus.


----------



## James Rye

I just updated my SC-BTT270 and the picture is ahead of the sound!

Has anyone else had this issue with the latest update?


----------



## drjonhandy

Leslie **** said:


> Very glad I found this thread!
> 
> 
> Hi, I got the 370 about a year ago (in the UK) and it's perfect (well the digital sound card degraded or something and it had to be replaced but apart from that it's been perfect), but I'm having issues connecting my Mac Mini to the HDMI inputs. Once connected, every 2-5 seconds the picture suddenly drops, as if it's lost signal (it goes through the whole "HDMI 1 - WIDE - 1080p" before the picture suddenly comes on again, but it's literally constant. I don't get more than 5 seconds of picture before it happens again. I restarted the Mini and the funny thing is whilst it is starting up (as in on the white screen with the Apple logo) the picture remains on, but as soon as I get to the login screen it starts to drop out again. I apparently can't get surround sound from my Mac Mini (2011 model) any other way, and both the Mac and the 370 are fully updated to the latest firmware. Does anyone else know of an issue like this? I don't have another Apple product to test it with, but my mum's Windows laptop works perfectly with it so it's obviously not the 370 itself.
> 
> 
> Any help would be incredibly appreciated!


Hi Leslie,

Don't know if you've found the solution yet, or if you are even interested almost 2 years later! I found your post when I encountered the same problem trying to stream through the SC-BTT370 from my MacBook Pro.

Turns out it has to do with refresh rate. The SC-BTT seems to be set on a single refresh rate of 24P (24Hz). What this means is that any video input to the unit will have to match that refresh rate or experience exactly the same symptoms you describe.

My MacBook Pro display automatically sets refresh rate to 60Hz. When I connect the MacBook to the SC-BTT, I go to Display Preferences and make sure all refresh rates are 24Hz (11SP-HTIB on my system), and the streaming is seamless.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## silverface

Hi all-first post:

I have an LG 50LB6500 running through a Panasonic BTT270 - this is my primary system and it's on most of the time (i'm disabled and TV/Movies are my main activity).

I recently moved. The system had been connected simply with the TV/BTT270 running through ARC, my cable box through HDMMI#2 and various other things through HDMI 3.

Problem: I'm getting NO audio from the TV through HDMI/ARC. No settings were changed in the move, it was all simply disconnected, moved 1/2 mile and reconnected. The manuals are completely useless (and I confess to being an analog guy - I've read up on things like PCMN and Bitstream and still am clueless). 

I've switched HDMI cables 4 times, tried every setting option I could think of (albeit somewhat randomly, as I don't even understand why there are "HDMI output" options on the BTT270, which has only inputs).

I can get surround sound from the BTT270 with Bluray discs using an optical cable and setting the audio on the BTT270 to "digital in" - but when watching TV I have to 
1) manually turn on the BTT270 (It always fired up with the TV using ARC) and then 
2)reset it to "D in" EVERY time, but
3) With TV I only get sound from the left, right and subwoofer speakers. Nothing from the center and surround speakers. 
4) when I run a speaker test in the BTT270's setup menu all speakers are working.
5) Viera link is off. "on" made no difference anyway.

I'm completely baffled. I'd really appreciate any suggestions. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## MrSinatra

Hi,

I hope some folks still can help with this.

I have a similar issue to the last poster. I have a 770 with a Samsung TV and a TiVo Premiere. TiVo goes to TV hdmi.

I hooked up the 770 to the tv via the arc hdmi on both ends. I was able to find the option to start the 770 in arc when turned on.

I couldn't get surround to work, the center was silent and the options on the 770 are confusing. I blindly tried lots of combos, no joy.

I then went to the samsung options, and changed the digital audio out from pcm to dts neo 2.5, the only other selectable option, and JOY! Surround suddenly worked and sounds great.

Here's the problem... the setup is not robust. If everything is turned off and back on, it seemingly reverts to pcm even tho it still displays dts. If I change it and change it back, it suddenly works again. 

I don't think the TV is at fault. The problem occurs even if just navigating certain menus on the 770 (while changing nothing on the tv) and I have to do the same annoying thing. Also, when using an older Sony system, albeit via optical not arc, I never had to do anything to get it all to work, the TV was set to pcm and I didn't use the tv dts option.

Is it possible I need to mess with options on the 770? A lot of them confuse me! PCM fix, bitstream, hdmi audio out on or off, etc... too many and the manual explains nada.

I don't want to have to go into tv options every time I turn on the TV!

Thx.


----------



## Otto Pylot

^^^^^ Sounds like a possible CEC issue, which is not uncommon. Disable ARC/CEC as a test on all of your HDMI connected devices and see if that improves the situation.


----------

